# Do you believe in any conspiracy theories?



## vamp1ro (Jan 20, 2009)

*Yes.*

*NWO* - Its already happened/happening. WHO, IMF, UN. Control our 'health,' our money and the power. Already in place.
*AIDS* - I believe it was created as a chemical warfare weapon that was tested on the population and it got out of control.

Among many other theories I have..


----------



## That Guy (Jun 30, 2009)

The thing about conspiracy theories is that some of them are blown way out of proportion, there is obviously some truth behind almost all of them but people have a tendancy to turn it into world wide game of "Chinese whispers" and 90% of what people believe (the conspiracy theorist believers) are just plain bull crap. 

Like say for example, two of the biggest are the 9/11 ones and the Moon Landing. I'm not allowed to sa exactly what, but if you want to take my word for it, there is something behind those two especially - I know things that the majority dont. It didn't happen exactly how people think. But it isn't anything close to what the conspiracy theorists ybelieve, as everyone adds their own touch to the story and it has just become crazy. A giant game of Chinese whispers.


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

9/11.

I absolutely believe that 9/11 was an inside job.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

The 9/11 theories are quite convincing but I just can't see how they'd manage to keep a whistle blower from spilling the beans.

The AIDS thing is interesting too and I think that the theory of it being created by scientists rather than a naturally occurring thing is something I'm kinda inclined to believe.


----------



## vamp1ro (Jan 20, 2009)

The Bad Guy said:


> Like say for example, two of the biggest are the 9/11 ones and the Moon Landing. *I'm not allowed to sa exactly what*, but if you want to take my word for it, there is something behind those two especially - I know things that the majority dont. It didn't happen exactly how people think. But it isn't anything close to what the conspiracy theorists ybelieve, as everyone adds their own touch to the story and it has just become crazy. A giant game of Chinese whispers.


Why are you not "allowed to say[sic] exactly what"?


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

the moon landings were most definitely fake.


----------



## vamp1ro (Jan 20, 2009)

just1988 said:


> The 9/11 theories are quite convincing but I just can't see how they'd manage to keep a whistle blower from spilling the beans.
> 
> The AIDS thing is interesting too and I think that the theory of it being created by scientists rather than a naturally occurring thing is something I'm kinda inclined to believe.


9/11 - Its easy, get rid of the whistle blowers. 

AIDS - No other virus is known to mutate and attack the immune system like AIDS does. It has been said several times over, after studies, that it was genetically enginereed.


----------



## That Guy (Jun 30, 2009)

Just thought I'd add something, without going into too much detail. The thing about cults such as the Illuminati and the like, is that they have been around since the dawn of time. These sorts of groups, including that one in particular is that they began pretty much around the time man become smart enough to read and write - and the first Cuneiform of writing began. (the earliest form we are familiar with and have found are the Summerian tablets that date back to 3300 B.C but we aren't sure if they were the first or not, we just know that we haven't found any dating further back). 

Getting back on track (  ), there have been so many branches and different forms of the Illuminati that it just lost all of it's specialty and with so many forms of it, it's pretty hard to take it seriously. With half of them besides the original few being absolute shit for publicity. Most of what you read online about the groups' origin or where they came from, or what is happening with them right now isn't true at all, don't believe everything you read unless it's a realiable source. I am not dismissing the Illuminati in general as a whole, I'm just trying to get across that most of it's happenings and stories from the past say century can't hold up water.



> Why are you not "allowed to say[sic] exactly what"?


explained in pm I sent to you.


----------



## vamp1ro (Jan 20, 2009)

One other thing about the NWO..

Did *no one* find it odd that Pres. George H.W. Bush's speech to Congress where he specifically states he wants "a New World Order" was on *September 11*, 1990?

Also, check out this link about the Bildeberg Group: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bilderberg_Group


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Osama Bin Laden was dead prior to 9/11. Al Qaeda and intelligence agencies insisted he was alive for their own purposes. Every OBL tape released to the public for the past 10 years or so was faked by a terrorist organization or an intelligence agency.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Yes, I do believe in a number of conspiracy theories but I do believe some of them get blown out of proportion, most notably Illuminati.

I do believe that there's a secret society planning to take over the world, but not to the extent that they are responsible for every famous person's death or that every famous person has given somebody in that organization a blowjob to get to where they are.

I also don't think Bin Laden or some other terrorist from the Middle-East was responsible for 9/11 and that it was all planned by the government.

Another theory I find to be legit is Area 51's little secrets. I believe something alien related is down there and perhaps UFOs as well as well the testing of new weapons and aircrafts. I believe there's clearly more than just a private military base to it otherwise it wouldn't be so damn secured from visiting.

And this one is a bit smaller but I still am not sure if Chris Benoit killed his family and then committed suicide. There's plenty of plotholes that should have been explored but this one is no biggie outside of the wrestling world. But one thing is for sure here, there's no Illuminati related theories that I believe in as that's just ridiculous.


----------



## FrayedEndsOfSanity (Sep 21, 2011)

Agree with the AIDS conspiracy theory in that it was an experiment that went very wrong.

Not convinced that 9/11 was an inside job though.

I agree that R-Truth was purposely held back and that he was right in thinking there was a conspiracy against him


----------



## vamp1ro (Jan 20, 2009)

Does anyone believe or discuss the *Phantom Time Theory*?


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Why would HIV be a weapon of war? That makes no sense. A weapon of war needs to destroy shit fast, not over years/decades.


----------



## James Curran (Jan 19, 2011)

You know, I've always belived that too...


----------



## That Guy (Jun 30, 2009)

MrMister said:


> Why would HIV be a weapon of war? That makes no sense. A weapon of war needs to destroy shit fast, not over years/decades.


HIV was never a weapon of war. HIV isn't / wasn't a man made disease, it began in Africa and third world countries. 

Feel free to take my word on this or not, but I give you my guarrantee on this and that I have my sources. There have been man made diseases in the past to try and eradicate the population of the human race, more specifically that of the 'Homosexuals'. In America, back a couple of decades a vaccine was given to a gay community to try and erase their numbers, slowly insert deadly viruses into them and have it spread rapidly, the plan originally was to have this disease spread via sex between the homosexuals, and have it not touch anyone else. (no it isn't AIDS or HIV). This was back when gays were less accepted in the community, back when people thought that being gay was a birth defect and many, including people with power wanted them exterminated. What they obviously didn't take into consideration is that things went wrong and it spread also into the heterosexual community as well and many others also died.


and *Vap1ro* I sent you a pm.


----------



## vamp1ro (Jan 20, 2009)

MrMister said:


> Why would HIV be a weapon of war? That makes no sense. A weapon of war needs to destroy shit fast, not over years/decades.


HIV doesn't destroy fast, but AIDS does. That is also why it was released, to be _tested_. Just like any other weapon, you test it to see how well it works.


----------



## That Guy (Jun 30, 2009)

vamp1ro said:


> HIV doesn't destroy fast, but AIDS does. That is also why it was released, to be _tested_. Just like any other weapon, you test it to see how well it works.


I suggest you read what I put above.


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

Rockstar said:


> 9/11.
> 
> I absolutely believe that 9/11 was an inside job.


This.


----------



## Skermac (Apr 6, 2012)

I believe in conspiracy theories because that's just what they are, a THEORY! Theories are things that have NOT been proven true or untrue and remain theories until proven true or false.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

vamp1ro said:


> HIV doesn't destroy fast, but AIDS does. That is also why it was released, to be _tested_. Just like any other weapon, you test it to see how well it works.


AIDS is the condition that HIV causes. AIDS is a syndrome, not the virus. HIV is the virus.

I mean it's possible HIV was engineered by humans, but it's just as likely that it was contained to a certain part of the Earth and as we expanded, we stumbled upon it and the rest is history since we fuck a lot.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

Hurricane Katrina!


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Not sure if this counts, but the "Courtney killed Kurt Cobain" argument sounds plausible.

Other than that, no, not really. LOL @ 9/11 conspiracy theorists.


----------



## That Guy (Jun 30, 2009)

Skermac said:


> I believe in conspiracy theories because that's just what they are, a THEORY! Theories are things that have NOT been proven true or untrue and remain theories until proven true or false.


not necessarily. Most theories are considered theories because they (the public) don't know enough evidence or information about the said theory to make a decisive decision on it being true or false. This is due to the fact that governments, intelligent agencies and the like keep things a secret from the public for obvious reasons. It doesn't mean it hasn't been proven, for most it just hasn't been released to the general public and rightfully so.


> Other than that, no, not really. LOL @ 9/11 conspiracy theorists.


Believe what you wish but this is probably one of the more obvious hoaxes out there, as much as it was tried to keep a secret, most of it got let out.


----------



## vamp1ro (Jan 20, 2009)

StarzNBarz said:


> Hurricane Katrina!


What about Katrina?


----------



## That Guy (Jun 30, 2009)

> Hurricane Katrina!





vamp1ro said:


> What about Katrina?


I think I'll answer this, with as much information I can without going overboard and into areas I don't want to get into and am not really allowed to. Much like disease and biological warfare has been used in the past, so has weather warfare. This may sound crazy to some skeptics, and I don't blame them, you're probably thinking to yourself while reading this post- _What on earth is he talking about? How does he expect us to use the weather and control the weather against each other? What drugs is he on?  _. But I suggest that if you don't know of what I am talking about to look into something called the H.A.A.R.P Project. And no, this isn't some NwO shit made up by some basement theorists, but it is a real happening project to this day. 

It's pretty self explanitory to anyone that can read, but in general what has been happening since around the time of the second world war, America, Russia and Germany have been using natural dissasters to their advantage throughout history, to win wars, to case them and damage without making it look like they did it. If Germany got an earthquake, people wouldn't think it was America or blame it on them, likewise Russia and it would just get brushed off, very easy to do something without getting caught and it is something that has been used a lot. Katrina *wasn't * a man made dissaster, however, others in the past have been.


----------



## li/<o (Jan 18, 2009)

The AID's one is very interesting never heard of it being a conspiracy how exactly was it made where did it originated from (like the creators of it?). Also I thought it came out of monkeys or something. 

As for 9/11 that has to be easily a conspiracy I mean one of the factors I recall that were major is before the twin towers were hit they insured the twin towers for who knows how many millions of dollars within 3 months you know that happens...


----------



## Tony Tornado (Dec 19, 2011)

No. They're all stupid.


----------



## #1 Hater (Apr 23, 2012)

This is one is very intense.


----------



## That Guy (Jun 30, 2009)

Tony Tornado said:


> No. They're all stupid.


That's pretty closed minded of you. If you aren't going to believe in any of them, go ahead, by all means but at least provide a reason for it instead of just saying - no. For some I can say it is plain and utter crap, but for others, there are decisive evidence for them and to say they are all bollocks in general is a bit harsh.


----------



## randyorton24 (Dec 29, 2004)

Some stuff I believe him and I love watching Jesse Ventura's show and hopefully that comes back.


----------



## vamp1ro (Jan 20, 2009)

I'm also for the Ancient Aliens Theory. Not *everything* they say on the show, but the general theory. Especially from books like Chariots of the Gods.


----------



## That Guy (Jun 30, 2009)

vamp1ro said:


> I'm also for the Ancient Aliens Theory. Not *everything* they say on the show, but the general theory. Especially from books like Chariots of the Gods.


that is indeed a very good show, also not everything there is 100% fact but a large portion of it is, as well as the theory of ancient aliens in general.


----------



## Tronnik (Feb 4, 2011)

I find most conspiracy theories start on a good thought provoking basis and then get out of hand and get taken too far.


----------



## That Guy (Jun 30, 2009)

Tronnik said:


> I find most conspiracy theories start on a good thought provoking basis and then get out of hand and get taken too far.


that is basically it in a nutshell, it turns out to be a world wide giant game of chinese whispers and everyone that hears the theories and stories tell it to the next person with their own addition or change and it just goes out of hand. That is why with these things you have to hear it from the source.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

EVERY SINGLE ONE


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

The Bad Guy said:


> The thing about conspiracy theories is that some of them are blown way out of proportion, there is obviously some truth behind almost all of them but people have a tendancy to turn it into world wide game of "Chinese whispers" and 90% of what people believe (the conspiracy theorist believers) are just plain bull crap.
> 
> Like say for example, two of the biggest are the 9/11 ones and the Moon Landing. I'm not allowed to sa exactly what, but if you want to take my word for it, there is something behind those two especially - I know things that the majority dont. It didn't happen exactly how people think. But it isn't anything close to what the conspiracy theorists ybelieve, as everyone adds their own touch to the story and it has just become crazy. A giant game of Chinese whispers.


What makes you so knowledgeable?


----------



## That Guy (Jun 30, 2009)

andersonasshole900 said:


> What makes you so knowledgeable?


Cause I happen to work in Intelligence Agencies and the military.


----------



## AlecPure (Feb 5, 2010)

some very well educated people in this thread.. Like it was said, these are only considered theories as that is what the media wants the general public to believe. There is a reason so many things that were once considered theories are now coming out as being the truth, but yet the others are still considered crazy..

Anyway take a look at this picture(thanks to Mark Dice for posting)








nothing really serious, but just goes to show you that, the some parts of the music industry are controlled and that the Illuminati are real


----------



## PUNK'ed (Mar 29, 2012)

I have always been suspicious of Princess Diana's death as well as Marilyn Monroe's. The 9/11 stuff is interesting (and obviously worrying) but I am not 100% sure what I believe regarding who 'set it up' why and how, etc.


----------



## Fiasco (Jan 31, 2011)

LOL. I watched Alex Jones' video about the Bohemian Grove the other night and it was the biggest waste of 2 hours I've ever seen.


----------



## AlecPure (Feb 5, 2010)

Fiasco said:


> LOL. I watched Alex Jones' video about the Bohemian Grove the other night and it was the biggest waste of 2 hours I've ever seen.


well if you don't want to believe Alex Jones.. read books about it or watch other videos.. Alot of reporters have snuck in over the years and have photographed and written stories about the things that go on and it is really creepy. 


anyway the mention of Diana.. She was about to reveal alot of information regarding the royal family is what sources close to her indicated and then she winds up dead, it also they didn't like the fact that she was going to be marrying a muslim man. But the news doesn't mention that. 

As for 9/11 I believe it was done via the US (as we were the strongest country at the time) to start a war that will eventually lead to start the world down the path to a global police state. The war stemming from 9/11 was a justification for us to invade another country and take their oil. Don't you find it funny, that we hadn't gotten involved in the middle east war wise since desert storm? The problems in the middle east are the faults of the US anyway, as we funded radical islamic groups to fight the Russians. Hell Osama was a CIA agent and was on the CIA payroll until the end of 2000, when the abruptly cut him off.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Elvis is alive and so is tupac (look it up on youtube)
Obama is a muslim antichrist
The liberals are implanting a gay agenda in america's youth from a young age


----------



## AlecPure (Feb 5, 2010)

redeadening said:


> Elvis is alive and so is tupac (look it up on youtube)
> Obama is a muslim antichrist
> The liberals are implanting a gay agenda in america's youth from a young age


Obama is a communist puppet of the NWO and the bilderberg group


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

So the president controls the world while being a puppet of the corporations

well colour me shocked

also, isnt him being a communist a contradiction of being a puppet for the corporations?

and as for that nWo music thing, I dont get that. i mean, why?


----------



## AlecPure (Feb 5, 2010)

redeadening said:


> So the president controls the world while being a puppet of the corporations
> 
> well colour me shocked
> 
> ...


Obama's beliefs are that of a communist and marxist. Just read his books and his beliefs. The corporations are run by the nwo, which in turn run the government. Look at the Soviet Union, they owned and operated almost all the companies during the time before the collapse. 

The music thing is used as subliminal message to start indoctrinating people to believe and accept things or to want things to be a certain way. An example. A movie theater in the 80s ran subliminal lines of text and pictures underneath the previews before a movie, they weren't noticeable to be watching for them, but they were there. The subliminal messages shows images of popcorn, drinks, candy and other snacks at the theater, and during the showtimes, where they had the underlaying reel, sales for concessions were up by 75% than the ones that didn't have the underlaying message. You can google it and find out more info about it.. The same thing applies to music


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

That study nowadays is mostly considered to be false nowadays. I read a recent article about the data most likely being falsified. Its just folk psychology

Throw in the fact that the mind cant process backwards recorded hidden messages, flashing images having little to zero effect on us, and the fact that since the 1890s governments have been trying to find ways to apply methods of it and not a single one has worked out, yeah, subliminal messaging isnt anywhere near as effective people say we are

Unless thats what the nWo wants us to think ofcourse


----------



## Tony Tornado (Dec 19, 2011)

The Bad Guy said:


> That's pretty closed minded of you. If you aren't going to believe in any of them, go ahead, by all means but at least provide a reason for it instead of just saying - no. For some I can say it is plain and utter crap, but for others, there are decisive evidence for them and to say they are all bollocks in general is a bit harsh.


I've learned a long time ago that there are some discussions that you can't win. There is no decisive evidence for any of them (at least the ones I know of), people just believe in what they want to believe.


----------



## Fiasco (Jan 31, 2011)

AlecPure said:


> well if you don't want to believe Alex Jones.. read books about it or watch other videos.. Alot of reporters have snuck in over the years and have photographed and written stories about the things that go on and it is really creepy.


Got any recommendations?


----------



## AlecPure (Feb 5, 2010)

Fiasco said:


> Got any recommendations?


the first person that comes to mind, would be Mark Dice


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

what are the nwo hoping to get from us seeing their name and symbol a lot?

also, if the nwo are ingrained in western civilisation, how are they marxist in nature?

also, wasnt the guy who thought of the nwo story an anti semite?


----------



## AlecPure (Feb 5, 2010)

redeadening said:


> what are the nwo hoping to get from us seeing their name and symbol a lot?
> 
> also, if the nwo are ingrained in western civilisation, how are they marxist in nature?
> 
> also, wasnt the guy who thought of the nwo story an anti semite?


The NWO isn't anything recent and isn't just ingrained in Western culture. The nwo as we know it today could be traced back to the days of the Knights Templar, now they arent exactly the same thing. But they are one in the same. A modern version of the templars is the Free Masons. Do your homework and research things before posting. Also just because an ideology comes from one part of the world, doesn't mean it can't be supported and used in other parts of the world.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

AlecPure said:


> Obama is a communist puppet of the NWO and the bilderberg group


lol I thought you were joking...you're serious?

poor guy.

hey alec, what do you think a communist is? because you don't seem to know


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

do your research redeadening, you wouldn't want to post anything that makes you look like an idiot.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

AlecPure said:


> The NWO isn't anything recent and isn't just ingrained in Western culture. The nwo as we know it today could be traced back to the days of the Knights Templar, now they arent exactly the same thing. But they are one in the same. A modern version of the templars is the Free Masons. Do your homework and research things before posting. Also just because an ideology comes from one part of the world, doesn't mean it can't be supported and used in other parts of the world.


i did my research. while the overall concept of a secret group ruling the world dates back even further than the knights templar (not sure what they had to do with ruling the world though), the modern concept of the nwo as we know is traced back to nesta webster who tied it all together.

and you didnt even respond to my other post

a large of the nwo according to you comes from suliminal messages. apparently, according to studies today, no such thing exists.

response?


----------



## AlecPure (Feb 5, 2010)

Hiplop said:


> lol I thought you were joking...you're serious?
> 
> poor guy.
> 
> hey alec, what do you think a communist is? because you don't seem to know


for one Obama said himself in his books that he suports communist, marxist and socialist beliefs and agreed with many of the philosophers who believed that as well . 

now what is a communist, other than someone who should be shot on site? 

A communist is a socialist who believes that communism/marxism can only be instituted by force, because free-enterprise capitalism is too powerful and believes that the people shouldn't have any power and everything should be controlled by the govt. as the people are too stupid.

Communists, like Socialists and of course National Socialists, are all State-Capitalists who believe the the "Almighty State" should control the Means of Production.

incase you didn't know, Marx wrote in his book that one no matter what there position should be paid the same amount for labor. So say I go out and work 45 hours and then you go out and work 5 hours we should both make the same amount as it isn't fair to you that i make so much. While this is a streamline of what he said, it gets the point across perfectly. 

Obama plans on doing all of this and be it he is actually being controlled by the nwo or not.. it is still communism. Look at what he is doing to the economy, look at what he is doing to healthcare. look at the rest of the things he is doing. He and good ole' George put us on the path to a police state and have cause the found fathers to start rolling over in their graves. 

Don't believe me? check out the NDAA and CISPA.. Both which BO claimed he didn't support but said he will still sign them as they are good for the american people. Both sides of the political sector are far too extreme and are becoming one in the same party and the only way to restore this country back to the beliefs she was founded on are by a revolution.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

USA is about as right wing as it can get, your pathetic fears are hilarious

health care is not fucking communist


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

why is socialism considered so evil anyways? honestly, people throw it around like its an insult even though the world's most successful economies are socialistic in nature


----------



## AlecPure (Feb 5, 2010)

Hiplop said:


> USA is about as right wing as it can get, your pathetic fears are hilarious
> 
> health care is not fucking communist


i never just said healthcare did i? u are avoiding the rest of what i said. He wants a system of national healthcare, which is the same system the USSR had and the same some the chinese have. Don't you wonder why there are all these hearings about it and the supreme court is planning to rule it unconstitutional. 

Also please tell me how he isn't a communist when he states so multiple times in his books. Yes there are still things that are still free trade and anti-communist, but the govt is trying to get its tentacles it all of that as well. The govt is way to big and need to be cut by more than 75% of what it currently is.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

How can he be communist? Even China is barely communist anymore

also, socialism doesnt automatically mean communism. 

Why is socialism bad?


----------



## AlecPure (Feb 5, 2010)

redeadening said:


> How can he be communist? Even China is barely communist anymore
> 
> also, socialism doesnt automatically mean communism.
> 
> Why is socialism bad?


http://www.marxmail.org/faq/socialism_and_communism.htm

that explains how they are the same.. as i feel like i am talking to a wall here.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

I dont think anywhere in the world is that full on socialistic at this point asides from Cuba. The kind of socialism im referring to is the kind applied in northern europe, like the nordic states

you feel like youre talking to a wall, you didnt even look at my subliminal messages post did you?


----------



## AlecPure (Feb 5, 2010)

redeadening said:


> I dont think anywhere in the world is that full on socialistic at this point asides from Cuba. The kind of socialism im referring to is the kind applied in northern europe, like the nordic states
> 
> you feel like youre talking to a wall, you didnt even look at my subliminal messages post did you?


wasn't referring to you and i didn't see it.. i will go back and check it out.. i am done with the arguing about politics. this thread needs to go back to the topic at hand.


----------



## The Arseache Kid (Mar 6, 2012)

AlecPure said:


> http://www.marxmail.org/faq/socialism_and_communism.htm
> 
> that explains how they are the same.. as i feel like i am talking to a wall here.


What's most amazing about this post is that the link actually does the exact opposite to what you're claiming it does.


----------



## AlecPure (Feb 5, 2010)

The Arseache Kid said:


> What's most amazing about this post is that the link actually does the exact opposite to what you're claiming it does.


it shows the similarities between the two and how they are one in the same.. Never said they were exactly the same thing.


----------



## PuroresuPride18 (Apr 14, 2010)

There is definitely a higher power than what we see (presidents, ministers, dictators, CEO's, etc.). I just don't know who or what it is.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

AlecPure said:


> it shows the similarities between the two and how they are one in the same.. Never said they were exactly the same thing.


.......

Thats what how they are one and the same (one in the same doesnt mean anything) means. Its the concept of the identity in philosophy. If they are one and the same, they are identical, I dont know if your terminology is off but yeah, that link shows they are different. I mean hell, a communist will be the first to tell you that.

And like I said, I was most referring to socialism in europe, especially nordic countries


----------



## HardKoR (May 19, 2009)

Yeah... conspiracy theories are just mountains made from molehills. Any one can claim they have all the "evidence" in the world, but doesn't make it true. People like to think that some events are more complicated than they truly are. Sometimes the simplest answer is the correct answer. I knew a guy who worked for the government and would post bullshit stories on conspiracy theorists' websites just to watch the shit storm ensue.


----------



## vamp1ro (Jan 20, 2009)

If people don't believe the current system isn't working towards world policing, and especially strengthening the hold on the US just read: http://reason.com/topics/defense-clandestine-service


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

No denying the current system is fucked up, but honestly, I dont see much hidden beyond the surface.

The United States rules the world basically, and its the corporations and a few top guys making the decisions

not really a secret


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

> i never just said healthcare did i? u are avoiding the rest of what i said. He wants a system of national healthcare, which is the same system the USSR had and the same some the chinese have. Don't you wonder why there are all these hearings about it and the supreme court is planning to rule it unconstitutional.


those successful european countries, damn them and their communist ways. You're brainwashed.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Wait, im confused. Wouldnt reducing government control effective encourage free market enterprise which gives more strength to the big corporations?

And I still dont see how Obama can be a communist and a slave to big business. I mean atleast muslim antichrist isnt a contradiction


----------



## vamp1ro (Jan 20, 2009)

AlecPure said:


> i never just said healthcare did i? u are avoiding the rest of what i said. He wants a system of national healthcare, which is the same system the USSR had and the same some the chinese have. Don't you wonder why there are all these hearings about it and the supreme court is planning to rule it unconstitutional.


Nearly every European and UK country has a National Healthcare System. So does Canada. 

The reason it has been brought to a Supreme Court level for Constitutional Review, is because the policy states *every American* would have to *purchase* insurance. In no way is the policy being reviewed by the Supreme Court because the USSR had it, or China has it, or because it is a Socialist or Nationalized sytem. 

In principle, it is a good idea that every citizen be able to seek medical treatment without fear of being turned away or *massive* debt. Forcing every citizen to purchase insurance, for fear of *jail time*, is not a good idea.


----------



## The Arseache Kid (Mar 6, 2012)

AlecPure said:


> it shows the similarities between the two and how they are one in the same.. Never said they were exactly the same thing.


No it doesn't. Stop saying it does, it makes you look idiotic. Speaking as a Socialist I can tell you now they aren't the same. Furthermore don't associate National Socialism with Socialism either because that just highlights your ignorance even more.


----------



## ice_edge (Aug 4, 2011)

**checks out so certain people don't come around with their scary theories:Bischoff*

Well it's a very simple context. Enlightened ones will always know the truth while the masses will struggle to comprehend it. 

Since truth can be more scary than fiction:no:.

*


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

What if thats what they want you to think ice_edge. What if the 'truth' you think you know what implanted merely to distract you from what is really shaping the earth and controlling it

Then what?

Its basically an infinitely recursive loop. How deep does the rabbit hole go? You essentially get to a point where you're sitting at your computer questioning your very own existence meanwhile there exist real problems in the world that need to be dealt with. No denying there are large schemes at work to dictate the world but they're hardly that secret or shadowy. That 'nwo symbol hidden everywhere' garbage is some of the stupidest most pointless shit I ever heard.

The biggest flaw in these giant overaching conspiracy theories is their endless complex nature, which judging from how stupid man is, is far beyond us. The more variables, the more likely things are to go wrong. Another justification is, why? Why go to all this trouble? Why hide the symbol in plain sight everywhere? Maybe the entire concept of an nwo is just to distract us form who truly dictates the regimes. You CANT know. Its what I mean by infinite, yes you should have a questioning nature, yes the government is fucked up, yes there very well might be a few powerful men shaping foreign policy and the economy, but its hardly the 300 year old legion of doom style organisation that meets at the bottom of the ocean discussing world domination. Its just corrupt politicians and a bunch of rich influential guys.

Unless thats what they want us to think. See what I mean? It goes nowhere


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

JFK. A lot of things don't add up.


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan (Apr 2, 2012)

Michael Jackson Hoaxing his own death -

Now before you disagree with me hear me out.
I don't 100% believe in this, but that's why it's a conspiracy theory!
Yes I am a big fan and this isn't about not letting go, this is about following the strange happenings at events after his death.

I bet you guys are wondering, why would he fake his death?

Well it's simple, we all knew prior to his "death" that MJ was in a pretty bad financial situation (about $400,000 in debt) and he had no money to pay it off. So he faked his death to up his merchandise sales since they were at a all time low.

How did he do this?

Around the time of the London concerts, a MJ body-double died because of some illness and a lot of people believe that MJ paid the family if they allowed the dying body double to stay at MJ Mansion so that when he was about to die, the ambulance pick him up from MJ mansion thus people believing that it was MJ that was in the ambulance.


Coincidence or delibrate?

If you backmask his song "this is it" he actually explains that he hoaxed his death. check it out and it you don't believe the vids on youtube download the song and backmask it yourself.


Will he return?

At this stage I not sure because:

1. how would the public react?.... I think a lot of people could be angry with him
2. I also think he is doing a lot of behind the scenes work, Director etc....

Though I do remember him saying to his back up dancers at the end of the rehearsals, "we have 4 years to get this right" 4 YEARS? concert? or a death hoax?

If this is true then how awesome would a thriller 2.0 be!!!!!

Again this is just a theory!
What do you guys think? 

(Y)


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Sure, elvis is alive too. If you watch lilo and stitch backwards, its a movie about a human with elvis music turning into an alien and escaping into space


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

ice_edge said:


> **checks out so certain people don't come around with their scary theories:Bischoff*
> 
> Well it's a very simple context. Enlightened ones will always know the truth while the masses will struggle to comprehend it.
> 
> ...


and stupid people will always think everything is out to get them, without a single rational argument.


----------



## vamp1ro (Jan 20, 2009)

This thread went to hell and fast. Figured it would, though.


----------



## CM12Punk (Aug 9, 2009)

Greek_Kane_Fan said:


> Michael Jackson Hoaxing his own death -
> 
> Now before you disagree with me hear me out.
> I don't 100% believe in this, but that's why it's a conspiracy theory!
> ...


I guess this means TuPac really is back.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

vamp1ro said:


> This thread went to hell and fast. Figured it would, though.


Well, have you ever been to youtube?

The overwhelming majority of conspiracy theories are fucking retarded

just today I saw a video where a jamaican guy is attacking neil degrasse tyson and calling him an idiot on the 2012 niburu theories

where the fuck does that guy get off attacking a scientist and astro physicist?


----------



## Jaksonian224 (Jan 3, 2010)

Seriously most conspiracy theories are only called that to be devalued by the CIA.

The New World Order/Illuminati/Bilderberg Group, whatever you want to call them are all real examples of what will be globalization. 

JFK was murdered by someone that was not Oswald.

Almost 80% of rock stars that died young most likely died by a means other then what was told to the public. Hank Williams, Jimi Hendrix, Janis Joplin, Kurt Cobain, Tupac and Michael Jackson. 

The idea of a conspiracy theory is not always true but its not always false. It's the same school of thought as scientific theory though. They are just convenient opposites, but none are always true or always false.


----------



## vamp1ro (Jan 20, 2009)

redeadening said:


> Well, have you ever been to youtube?
> 
> The overwhelming majority of conspiracy theories are fucking retarded
> 
> ...


Yes, I have been to YouTube.

When I think of a website to get valuable, unbiased, and reliable information, YouTube is not what I think of. So, I really don't understand your reasoning for relating YouTube to conspiracy theories being "retarded." 

As for your experience today: Is this the first time you have read a random person on a public internet forum/YouTube calling someone else names or questioning their intelligence? If yes, welcome to the internet. If no, why are you surprised?


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

No, Ive seen it before. Hence why I dont take the majority of conspiracy theories seriously

Its genuinely scary, that no matter how crazy or outrageous the claim is, or how absurd or inherently stupid it is, there will be a bunch of people who absolutely believe in it, no matter how much it defies the concept of logic.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Greek_Kane_Fan said:


> Michael Jackson Hoaxing his own death -
> 
> Now before you disagree with me hear me out.
> I don't 100% believe in this, but that's why it's a conspiracy theory!
> ...



Interesting but hard to believe his daughter would have acted the way she did when she tried to give her little speech. If she did, she is a fantastic actress.


----------



## LINK (Dec 21, 2011)

Any theory either scientific or "conspiracy" is only believed with a majority or oppressive nature. So I personally believe a lot of plausible conspiracy theories because they are not influenced by political agenda.


----------



## vamp1ro (Jan 20, 2009)

redeadening said:


> Its genuinely scary, that no matter how crazy or outrageous the claim is, or how absurd or inherently stupid it is, there will be a bunch of people who absolutely believe in it, no matter how much it defies the concept of logic.


You have just described every "major" religion on Earth. Big man in the sky, 72 virgins, etc.

Same goes for cults. 

People are so afraid of death that they will cling to any scrap of hope, no matter how illogical or absurd. Its really sad.


----------



## li/<o (Jan 18, 2009)

Greek_Kane_Fan said:


> Michael Jackson Hoaxing his own death -
> 
> Now before you disagree with me hear me out.
> I don't 100% believe in this, but that's why it's a conspiracy theory!
> ...


Thanks for that post makes some sense he owing some much money. I just wonder how some of this guys get in debt so much its just crazy. I learned something new another way to tell people that just because your a celebrity it doesn't mean ur all that rich.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

li/<o said:


> Thanks for that post makes some sense he owing some much money. I just wonder how some of this guys get in debt so much its just crazy. I learned something new another way to tell people that just because your a celebrity it doesn't mean ur all that rich.


When you have a lot of money, it is actually easy to get in that much debt. You spend, spend, spend, just because you can, and you lose track of your money so fast.

If you have $10 to your name, you are going to pay more attention to how/what you spend it on.


When you have millions of dollars, it is a lot easier to just point and purchase.


----------



## jaw2929 (Dec 3, 2011)

Cliffy Byro said:


> the moon landings were most definitely fake.


I used to whole-heartedly believe this as well. Then I saw a special/documentary proving that they were indeed not a hoax and legitimately happened. 

It provided enough unrefutable proof for me to say "Fuck, guess it really did happen". And I'm a skeptic to a high degree.... Wish I could remember what the name of the special was now.


----------



## AlecPure (Feb 5, 2010)

vamp1ro said:


> You have just described every "major" religion on Earth. Big man in the sky, 72 virgins, etc.
> 
> Same goes for cults.
> 
> People are so afraid of death that they will cling to any scrap of hope, no matter how illogical or absurd. Its really sad.


lol thank you


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

1979 Erebus disaster
Illuminati in the music industry


----------



## li/<o (Jan 18, 2009)

Catalanotto said:


> When you have a lot of money, it is actually easy to get in that much debt. You spend, spend, spend, just because you can, and you lose track of your money so fast.
> 
> If you have $10 to your name, you are going to pay more attention to how/what you spend it on.
> 
> ...


Its funny in a way though there so rich and yet so poor. I agree spending power gets out of control I had no idea Jackson was that much in debt. Reason I liked that information is I have a friend that every damn artist that comes out is rich to him, but I know some of them are they so I can do the Jackson comparison to rub it on him.


----------



## vamp1ro (Jan 20, 2009)

li/<o said:


> Reason I liked that information is I have a friend that every damn artist that comes out is rich to him, but I know some of them are they so I can do the Jackson comparison to rub it on him.


This kind of thinking drives me absolutely nuts. Record companies rip off artists worse than any "pirate" who downloads an mp3. Most artists don't see any 'wealth' until they're Ozzy, Metallica, or Madonna status.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

JFK was murdered by the CIA.


----------



## chada75 (Aug 12, 2009)

I believe in the New World Order conspiracy because the year 2525 will be the year That the People of Venus enacted their plan for the takeover of the Solar System, Starting with Earth. The New World Order group was created in 1963 when a Time Traveler only known as the Doctor arrive on Earth to meet with the Queen of England to inform of Said Venus Invasion. Not convinced in the first meeting with the "Doctor", The Time Traveler took in a crew of Scientists and a select amount of World Leaders to the year 3535 to show the 1,000 year reign of the Venus empire over the Solar System. Horrified at what they witness, The group now known as the Illuminati was formed. One of the founding members was the 35th President, John F. Kennedy. Qatzor, a Venus spy in the The CIA, secretly plotted the assassination, after founding out about the group. The Illuminati carried on their 500 year plan knowing that if they didn't, The Solar System was doomed. The Illuminati continues to work behind the world stage using multiple historic events to distracted the people of planet earth, Most note ability 9/11 and many World Recessions, and Wars.


----------



## vamp1ro (Jan 20, 2009)

chada75 said:


> I believe in the New World Order conspiracy because the year 2525 will be the year That the People of Venus enacted their plan for the takeover of the Solar System, Starting with Earth. The New World Order group was created in 1963 when a Time Traveler only known as the Doctor arrive on Earth to meet with the Queen of England to inform of Said Venus Invasion. Not convinced in the first meeting with the "Doctor", The Time Traveler took in a crew of Scientists and a select amount of World Leaders to the year 3535 to show the 1,000 year reign of the Venus empire over the Solar System. Horrified at what they witness, The group now known as the Illuminati was formed. One of the founding members was the 35th President, John F. Kennedy. Qatzor, a Venus spy in the The CIA, secretly plotted the assassination, after founding out about the group. The Illuminati carried on their 500 year plan knowing that if they didn't, The Solar System was doomed. The Illuminati continues to work behind the world stage using multiple historic events to distracted the people of planet earth, Most note ability 9/11 and many World Recessions, and Wars.


This is quite possibly the strangest theory I've heard of.


----------



## chada75 (Aug 12, 2009)

vamp1ro said:


> This is quite possibly the strangest theory I've heard of.


That is only one part of it.


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan (Apr 2, 2012)

Catalanotto said:


> Interesting but hard to believe his daughter would have acted the way she did when she tried to give her little speech. If she did, she is a fantastic actress.


Prior to MJ's "death" we knew little about his kids, so maybe she took acting lessons?
She did say in a recent interview that she wanted to become an actress. If you re watch the memorial you can tell that she is trying real hard to cry and she quickly falls into Janet's arms because she couldn't cry anymore. I can go on all day and say all the clues etc..... There are just so many.

Also another reason why MJ would fake is death on top of the debt is to be loved again like he was back in the late 70s to early 90s. As soon as the molestation allegations started to come into play (which BTW were totally false, just a family trying to cash in on his earnings) he wasn't known as Michael Jackson the greatest entertainer on earth, sadly he was know by many as Michael Jackson the child abuser. If you notice now that a lot of people that called a freak etc... are now fans of his and his popularity has grown to the heights of when he was untouchable (mid 80s). Also people who thought he was guilty now think that he was innocent.

Again this is my opinion based on what I have seen and heard.
I have been following events and such from time to time and have come to the conclusion that these happenings are not a coincidence but clues put by MJ himself.

He once said he wants to "Captivate the world like no one else has" well Mr Jackson you certainly will. (Y)


----------



## ice_edge (Aug 4, 2011)

Hiplop said:


> and stupid people will always think everything is out to get them, without a single rational argument.


*Blue Cats>Hiplop

:cool2

But to be serious what exactly are you talking about here? Elaborate on your post. At times I believe you guys take everything I say here as a personal attack on you(this applies anything section only) or your intelligence.

Do I question authority? Hell yes I do and no "funny jokes" in the world will change my mind or make me feel stupid about that. Also I been saying all along....

Use your own minds. Read history books, learn the patterns of it. It's all so, so simple. Don't try to get to me here. Also I can give proof to everything I say. But matter of fact there is no reason if everything I say will be taken as a personal insult and fall to deaf ears.

And if it does I can't see why it would be my problem. Since people who don't question authority find themselves living in dictatorships very fast. 

Also this is not an insult on US(to what I speak) nor it's many fine sharp citizens. What I'm talking about has happened to many countries and societies. Matter of fact it happens all the time. 

In the end of the day if anyone out here still has any problem whatsoever please pm me and we'll talk this out. I'm a good guy after all. Who only what's best for our societies. I'm your friend and not your enemy.

This goes to everyone out there who has problems with me in anything section. 

Realize it at one point please:cool2.

*


----------



## li/<o (Jan 18, 2009)

vamp1ro said:


> This kind of thinking drives me absolutely nuts. Record companies rip off artists worse than any "pirate" who downloads an mp3. Most artists don't see any 'wealth' until they're Ozzy, Metallica, or Madonna status.


I know its sad a lot of fame, but the rich ones tend to be record companies managers (most of the time not all time time). Example Brittney being exploited so on so fourth.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

What patterns? Judging by this thread's attitude, you could stare at a brick wall long enough and you'd find a way to tie it to the illuminati nwo run by tupac shakur

You're imagining shit when nothing is there. Feasibly you could connect anything to anything if you think and look for it enough.

I could literally type ANYTHING in the following space and someone might be stupid enough to believe it. There is a HUGE difference between questioning things and being a fucking retard



chada75 said:


> I believe in the New World Order conspiracy because the year 2525 will be the year That the People of Venus enacted their plan for the takeover of the Solar System, Starting with Earth. The New World Order group was created in 1963 when a Time Traveler only known as the Doctor arrive on Earth to meet with the Queen of England to inform of Said Venus Invasion. Not convinced in the first meeting with the "Doctor", The Time Traveler took in a crew of Scientists and a select amount of World Leaders to the year 3535 to show the 1,000 year reign of the Venus empire over the Solar System. Horrified at what they witness, The group now known as the Illuminati was formed. One of the founding members was the 35th President, John F. Kennedy. Qatzor, a Venus spy in the The CIA, secretly plotted the assassination, after founding out about the group. The Illuminati carried on their 500 year plan knowing that if they didn't, The Solar System was doomed. The Illuminati continues to work behind the world stage using multiple historic events to distracted the people of planet earth, Most note ability 9/11 and many World Recessions, and Wars.


The sheer fact that this joke he typed doesnt sound THAT ridiculous in respect to the rest of the thread is a testament to how stupid many conspiracy theories are

Ok, now Michael Jackson is still alive, even though it defies common sense, occams razor, and its really fricking difficult to figure out with ALL those variables. Yeah, a musician with barely an education and too stupid to manage his own money orchestrated one of the most elaborate complex schemes in history. Sure, now what? Is Tupac still alive? Elvis? Maybe Michael Jackson is part of the nwo, maybe he orchestrated his funeral to distract people from a certain notable event at the time. Maybe Michael Jackson died and implanted a secret message in the news coverage of his death and his newer selling music to release a hidden subliminal message that would lie dormant until 2012 when niburu comes close to earth, activating a psionic trigger in our mind to allow to be easier to control to survive the incident

Also, does someone in this thread actually think globalisation is a threat to the world? Yes, there are a bunch of guys who rule the world, you think you elected them and they actually work for a bunch of obscenely rich guys. Dont like it? Dont vote for them and work for a better future for you and your family.

Now killing JFK, that is kinda suspicious though. Too many loose ends


----------



## That Guy (Jun 30, 2009)

> I could literally type ANYTHING in the following space and someone might be stupid enough to believe it. There is a HUGE difference between questioning things and being a fucking retard


That's why I usually don't like getting into these sorts of threads, it always turns out like this. At first, during the first two pages or something I thought this might be different and have a serious discussion, but I wake up the next day and peopel are takling about how Jackson faked his death because he owed 400 grand? :no:


----------



## AlecPure (Feb 5, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Klqv9t1zVww

everyone should check out this video.. Its about the Rise Of The Police State here in America


----------



## ice_edge (Aug 4, 2011)

redeadening said:


> What patterns? Judging by this thread's attitude, you could stare at a brick wall long enough and you'd find a way to tie it to the illuminati nwo run by tupac shakur
> 
> You're imagining shit when nothing is there. Feasibly you could connect anything to anything if you think and look for it enough.
> 
> ...


*Well you are tying this up to NWO not me. I'm tying things to history first and foremost before I tie anything else to anything. I didn't mention NWO in my post once and yet you did that plenty of times. 

It's an endless cycle here. 

What will happen is I will make a statement and you will try to discredit me to everything I say and I will make another statement and same will happen. 

This will go for eternity. So let's make it easy. 

Let's just part ways and leave it at that:cool2.
*


----------



## Figure4Leglock (Aug 18, 2010)

Jaksonian224 said:


> JFK was murdered by someone that was not Oswald.


it was the smokingman.


Anyhow, i believe lots of shit if there are good arguments about it. Ofc 9/11 is pretty much the hottest conspiracy theory out there and has had the priviledge to get much of mainstream attention. Another one is the JFK assassination, though it was the cigarette smoking man.. i believe there was probably another shooter. Maybe it was the government or im just crazy, thats true too


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

I believe in Illuminati, NWO, Area 51. I think, that ALL governments are EVIL.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

ice_edge said:


> *Well you are tying this up to NWO not me. I'm typing things to history first and foremost before I tie anything else to anything. I didn't mention NWO in my post once and yet you did that plenty of times.
> 
> It's an endless cycle here.
> 
> ...


You werent referring to the nwo and illuminati, but a hell of a lot of people in this thread were

Do you believe in either?


----------



## James Curran (Jan 19, 2011)

I also belive that Owen Hart didn't fall to his death, he was pushed by a ghostly hand.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

2PAC IS FUCKING DEAD. HE GOT SHOT FOR FIGHTING & RUNNING HIS FUCKING MOUTH. That's all I want to add to this thread.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Headliner has been living under a rock and clearly didn't see Tupac was performing at Coachella.


----------



## Jinn DMZ (May 3, 2012)

I mostly dismiss conspiracy theories because they are all fabricated or publicly supported by people who stand to gain the most from other people buying into their theories. Oliver Stone was legitimized by his JFK movie, the kids who started the "Loose Change" documentaries on the 9/11 attacks were unemployed students w/o scholarships, so there you have it. Even alien stories like Roswell are hugely inconsistent from the various "witnesses" who testify to them. 

No one ever wants to believe the "official story" because they want to believe governments are always lying to them, but they never consider the people who make far less money than government officials could be lying as well.


----------



## radiatedrich (Dec 30, 2009)

No. I do believe in world government, though that isn't a conspiracy theory. It's pretty much right out in the open. Believing in world government is akin to believing in gravity.


----------



## vamp1ro (Jan 20, 2009)

radiatedrich said:


> No. I do believe in world government, though that isn't a conspiracy theory. It's pretty much right out in the open. Believing in world government is akin to believing in gravity.


UN, WTO, WHO, IMF. If anyone doesn't agree, they're watching Faux News.


----------



## Lennon (Jan 20, 2010)

Conspiracy theorists piss me off. They may well have a point, but they put it across completely in the wrong way.

It's all the silly rhetoric about the end of the world, and doomsday, and telling people to wake up etc. You'll never be treated as anything other than a crackpot by the public and people in power if you continue to spout this sci-fi nonsense.

Also, we've been hearing this stuff for decades now. "Oh but we're right this time!" Really? I'm still waiting. 

ALSOOO, perhaps you're all missing the point? All the world's evils are being blamed on some great high powers, some secret society with cruel intentions. Maybe the world is fucked up because of our ridiculous western capitalist system? Maybe the governments want you to believe in all this NWO stuff because it keeps you from seeing what's right in front of your eyes, the fact that it's all to do with political structure?

Anyway, I'm not knocking anyone's opinion, just stating mine.


----------



## The Arseache Kid (Mar 6, 2012)

radiatedrich said:


> No. I do believe in world government, though that isn't a conspiracy theory. It's pretty much right out in the open. Believing in world government is akin to believing in gravity.


There is a difference between a world government and the various global institutions you talk about. A world government as described in so many conspiracy theories would be one and would control most aspects of what goes on around the world. The insitutions are generally seperate and in cases such as the UN have little control or even influence over what goes on in the world. IMF and the World Bank are a gang of evil cunts though.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

I find it hard to believe the UN can control anything


----------



## ice_edge (Aug 4, 2011)

redeadening said:


> You weren't referring to the nwo and illuminati, but a hell of a lot of people in this thread were
> 
> Do you believe in either?


*Well people have their reasons to believe in NWO. There is good reason for that. 

As for me first and foremost I don't want U.S to become a fascist dictatorial/police state. I don't want it to the the road Germany took with Hitler, Italy took with Mussolini or Russia took with Lenin and Stalin(Founding Fathers deserve more than this from it's citizens) These are things that lay as number one priority and are based on history. 

U.S is by no way somehow would get a special treatment. Once it get's really corrupted to the very bone at the top everything from financial system to the 2 headed monster that are Republican and Democrats (they really need a third big party to balance things out) to the social system that was implemented after 9/11 (and that is installing fear into peoples mind) might seem like random events although one thing is sure and that's U.S is not heading towards any light place. 

As for NWO theory. For me it's more or less an add on theory for now. It's a very complicated one to say the least and it's very hard to know exactly how it works. 

Although I would not call it NWO. I would call it "The Organization". Meaning there are many organizations out there that has the influence and finances that work towards the same goal. 

For instance if you where mega rich (meaning you lived in a different world than someone who's poor or an Average Joe). You lived in the world where money is not an issue and groups of you could influence the way societies are heading. Would you try to shape the world into your own liking? 

Well those people would according to this theory. 

Do I believe that everything out there that happens is pre-planned? Of course not that would be silly but I'm wise enough to know that stuff main stream media push they do it in the name of political propaganda. 

Sure One World Government is is not a historical fact yet(many would question if it ever could be). But if you ask me it's not something that can't be achieved if you have enough people working for the same goal. What matters to me is that it's highly possible. I don't beg anyone to believe me here though. People can come up with their own conclusions by making their own research. 

As for me it's not important that you believe in NWO theory. It's important though that you are aware that any country can be taken over by Hitlers, Stalins and Mussolinis. Corruption is everywhere you go. And corruption or really bad governance(government that is to corrupt to function properly and goes down into dictatorial direction) can lead nations on path of destruction. History has proven that time and time again. 
*


----------



## The Arseache Kid (Mar 6, 2012)

Why do all conspiracies have to come back to the daft notion of a New World Order? Why does it always have to be total world domination?


----------



## Lennon (Jan 20, 2010)

The Arseache Kid said:


> Why do all conspiracies have to come back to the daft notion of a New World Order? Why does it always have to be total world domination?


Exactly!

Of course governments and the media etc. are manipulative, I mean why wouldn't they be? It's so obvious, we all know it goes on, always has and always will.

People just make that shit out to be waaay more sinister than it actually is.


----------



## vamp1ro (Jan 20, 2009)

The reason the NWO is mentioned so much is because its easy for people to attribute things to. Theories like the Montauk Project, the Philadelphia Project, Phantom Time, etc have nothing to do with the NWO.


----------



## chada75 (Aug 12, 2009)

redeadening said:


> What patterns? Judging by this thread's attitude, you could stare at a brick wall long enough and you'd find a way to tie it to the illuminati nwo run by tupac shakur
> 
> You're imagining shit when nothing is there. Feasibly you could connect anything to anything if you think and look for it enough.
> 
> ...


Thank you. I'm no way a writer in any way and If even a few believe what I typed as a conspiracy theory and not noticing the many pop culture references, Then I would be concerned at best.


----------



## ice_edge (Aug 4, 2011)

vamp1ro said:


> The reason the NWO is mentioned so much is because its easy for people to attribute things to. Theories like the Montauk Project, the Philadelphia Project, Phantom Time, etc have nothing to do with the NWO.


*Never heard of those ones you mentioned. Sounds interesting. Should head and make my own research on these. 

Although in quick what could you tell me about those theories? *


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

your post way above sounds reasonable

they arent as much 'conspiracy theories' as mostly common sense. there is a loss of freedom, the government being so fucked up. You could see that moderately obviously, what with the patriot act, all those internet acts, the growing power of the corporations


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

JFK's death is a bit weird, not sure if it's CIA like some say, but yeah


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

redeadening said:


> your post way above sounds reasonable
> 
> they arent as much 'conspiracy theories' as mostly common sense. there is a loss of freedom, the government being so fucked up. You could see that moderately obviously, what with the patriot act, all those internet acts, the growing power of the corporations


Growing power? They've been too powerful for at least two decades (long before this though). The Supreme Court basically just gave them the right to run the country recently. And I mean overtly.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

well they are getting stronger to be fair, its just they already have too much power lol


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

Yes, I believe UFO conspiracies.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Nah they don't really have any more power than they used to have, it's just they count as people so can donate as much they want overtly to campaigns. This just further reinforces that the only candidates that can hold office are ones funded by corporations. This was always the case, it's just out in the open now.


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan (Apr 2, 2012)

Greek_Kane_Fan said:


> Michael Jackson Hoaxing his own death -
> 
> Now before you disagree with me hear me out.
> I don't 100% believe in this, but that's why it's a conspiracy theory!
> ...





Greek_Kane_Fan said:


> Prior to MJ's "death" we knew little about his kids, so maybe she took acting lessons?
> She did say in a recent interview that she wanted to become an actress. If you re watch the memorial you can tell that she is trying real hard to cry and she quickly falls into Janet's arms because she couldn't cry anymore. I can go on all day and say all the clues etc..... There are just so many.
> 
> Also another reason why MJ would fake is death on top of the debt is to be loved again like he was back in the late 70s to early 90s. As soon as the molestation allegations started to come into play (which BTW were totally false, just a family trying to cash in on his earnings) he wasn't known as Michael Jackson the greatest entertainer on earth, sadly he was know by many as Michael Jackson the child abuser. If you notice now that a lot of people that called a freak etc... are now fans of his and his popularity has grown to the heights of when he was untouchable (mid 80s). Also people who thought he was guilty now think that he was innocent.
> ...





redeadening said:


> Ok, now Michael Jackson is still alive, even though it defies common sense, occams razor, and its really fricking difficult to figure out with ALL those variables. Yeah, a musician with barely an education and too stupid to manage his own money orchestrated one of the most elaborate complex schemes in history. Sure, now what? Is Tupac still alive? Elvis? Maybe Michael Jackson is part of the nwo, maybe he orchestrated his funeral to distract people from a certain notable event at the time. Maybe Michael Jackson died and implanted a secret message in the news coverage of his death and his newer selling music to release a hidden subliminal message that would lie dormant until 2012 when niburu comes close to earth, activating a psionic trigger in our mind to allow to be easier to control to survive the incident


I am actually glad you disagree with me because if everyone agreed on this board then it would really be a discussion board. Yes he might have not been able to manage his own money, but you can't tell me that other celebrities haven't been in some sort of debt before. Michael Jackson is a lot smarter than a lot of people think. The man single handedly revolutionized the music industry. He was the first black man to have a video clip shown on MTV. MJ is a creative genius. So if anyone is able to pull of such an elaborate hoax then it definitely would be Michael Jackson. 

(Y)


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

400 grand is like chump change to a guy like michael

its not worth the effort, michael has a ton of assets, for gods sake This Is It made 260 million, and hell, even the concert if he had lived had projected revenues of 50 million pounds. like i said, the plan is too complicated, too many variables with a single thing going wrong, that body double story is unverifiable. and that backmask thing is just dumb.

the only possible reason he might have faked his death is that he's insane or a supervillain


----------



## ice_edge (Aug 4, 2011)

redeadening said:


> your post way above sounds reasonable
> 
> they arent as much 'conspiracy theories' as mostly common sense. there is a loss of freedom, the government being so fucked up. You could see that moderately obviously, what with the patriot act, all those internet acts, the growing power of the corporations


*Indeed and exactly the point I was making. We the people should still do our duty and stand up to corruption. That's our role in society after all. It takes priority before anything else. 

Also I believe America should wake up and start defending The Constitution before it get's completely destroyed (it's on a good way). 

The Constitution is after is as worthy as people who are willing to stand up and defend it. 

Yup and recently acts like NDAA and Crispa and SOPA and whatever the hell that is Big Brother they want to implement (and already have for the most part) sure make it look like America is heading towards a police state. Time to stand up for American people is today and not tomorrow.
*


Hiplop said:


> JFK's death is a bit weird, not sure if it's CIA like some say, but yeah


*That JFK case sounds like CIA Black OP Division Mission to say the least. 

CIA: Assassinate President of United States=Get Away With It. 

Hence why those CIA guys don't sound like a good guys to me. Only makes me wish that, that division was never created. Now they can be as covert and above the law as they want and have the corrupted government's blessing to do whatever the hell they want. That is not good news for any country out there. Especially the ones that has to much of U.S interests in mind. *



MrMister said:


> Nah they don't really have any more power than they used to have, it's just they count as people so can donate as much they want overtly to campaigns. This just further reinforces that the only candidates that can hold office are ones funded by corporations. This was always the case, it's just out in the open now.


*Yeah but them taking this out to the open doesn't signal as anything good does it now? The more they announce openly the worse it gets. 
*


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan (Apr 2, 2012)

redeadening said:


> 400 grand is like chump change to a guy like michael
> 
> its not worth the effort, michael has a ton of assets, for gods sake This Is It made 260 million, and hell, even the concert if he had lived had projected revenues of 50 million pounds. like i said, the plan is too complicated, too many variables with a single thing going wrong, that body double story is unverifiable. and that backmask thing is just dumb.
> 
> the only possible reason he might have faked his death is that he's insane or a supervillain


Alright I was wrong about the debt reason but that isn't the main reason why he would fake his death.
The main reason why he would fake his death is to clear his name from the allegation that even though he was proven not guilty on all counts a lot of people still believed was guilty. A week after his "death" the boy who claimed that MJ sexually abused him admitted that he was forced by his father to lie and everything he said was totally false and MJ did nothing to him. A few days after that the father of the boy hung himself.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

My favorite subject on conspiracy theories is Marilyn Monroe.

It's a long read but it's a great one so if you have some time:



> *Suicide​*
> This is the official cause of death and probably the most widely believed. She had tried it four times previously and she clearly had significant mood swings.
> 
> The problem with this theory is that too many forensic facts are at odds with it, unless one can imagine Marilyn making up a barbiturate enema and administering it to herself. Quite a number of forensic experts have discarded the suicide theory as inconsistent with the facts.
> ...


----------



## ice_edge (Aug 4, 2011)

Greek_Kane_Fan said:


> Alright I was wrong about the debt reason but that isn't the main reason why he would fake his death.
> The main reason why he would fake his death is to clear his name from the allegation that even though he was proven not guilty on all counts a lot of people still believed was guilty. A week after his "death" the boy who claimed that MJ sexually abused him admitted that he was forced by his father to lie and everything he said was totally false and MJ did nothing to him. A few days after that the father of the boy hung himself.


*
Something tells me I need to stay as far away as I possibly can from this MJ theory(Y).
*


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan (Apr 2, 2012)

ice_edge said:


> *
> Something tells me I need to stay as far away as I possibly can from this MJ theory(Y).
> *


Believe me, there are so many more weird events surrounding his "death" that you just can't ignore.
That's why we call these conspiracy theories. There are things that are very strange but we can not be sure if true or not. The thing is though, we can't ignore these things.

Here is another theory on MJ faking his death:
This might sound strange at first but when you think about it, it's more than a coincidence.
MJ is still alive but performing under a different stage name. The stage name that he is currently performing under is Jason Malachi. If you type him up on google, every page refers him to MJ. on youtube listen to his songs and he sounds exactly like MJ. The only difference in the voice is that it has been manipulated to not give it away so easily. This Jason malachi released songs just a few months after the "death" of MJ. 


Don't be fooled by the picture of Jason Malachi, these pics are just to swerve us from thinking it really is MJ.

Malachi = Michael with "E" missing 
Jason = Jackson with "CK" missing


Here is one of his songs:







I could be completely wrong but this is what I and many others think.

(Y)


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Greek_Kane_Fan said:


> Believe me, there are so many more weird events surrounding his "death" that you just can't ignore.
> That's why we call these conspiracy theories. There are things that are very strange but we can not be sure if true or not. The thing is though, we can't ignore these things.
> 
> Here is another theory on MJ faking his death:
> ...




Pretending that this dude is really MJ, this tweet is utterly hilarious (from Jason's twitter account, in which the guy seems really angry in most of his tweets):



> i aint been doing music for while because, life has a funny way of doing things.


LOL CUZ YOU'VE BEEN DEAD THE PAST FEW YEARS, MJ


----------



## ice_edge (Aug 4, 2011)

Greek_Kane_Fan said:


> Believe me, there are so many more weird events surrounding his "death" that you just can't ignore.
> That's why we call these conspiracy theories. There are things that are very strange but we can not be sure if true or not. The thing is though, we can't ignore these things.
> 
> Here is another theory on MJ faking his death:
> ...


*Yeah heard a few of these and I'm fine as it is. 

Yeah I'm cool with you being into it but I'm still not touching this one and neither any other this or that celebrity is alive theory. 

IMO these theories are still not important to overall picture of things. My take of course:cool2.
*


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan (Apr 2, 2012)

Catalanotto said:


> Pretending that this dude is really MJ, this tweet is utterly hilarious (from Jason's twitter account, in which the guy seems really angry in most of his tweets):
> 
> 
> 
> LOL CUZ YOU'VE BEEN DEAD THE PAST FEW YEARS, MJ


"I aint Been doing Music in a while, because life has a funny way of doing things" 

What I think this tweet means:

This is just an excuse. This tweet is saying that things got in my way in life and that's why I started my career later than expected. this "Jason Malachi" hadn't released songs before 2009 because there is no Jason Malachi and "Jason Malachi" is Michael Jackson himself. His name being almost the same as Michael Jackson's is definitely not a coincidence.

Guys if you don't believe this theory then can you please explain these following questions:

How is his name almost Identical to MJ's?
How does he sound exactly lile MJ?
Why is it when I type his name on Google and Youtube, I always get refereed back to MJ?
Why was his first song released just a few months after MJ's death?

(Y)


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan (Apr 2, 2012)

This video that I found shows a "lady" that many people believe is Michael Jackson in disguise at his own public memorial that was held at the staples Centre a few days after his "death"

Till this day this "lady" is yet to be identified!
"She" has an Adam's apple, ADAM'S APPLE!!!!
This has not been manipulated in any way, if you don't believe me then go re watch the memorial and you will see this "lady" several times.

I told you I could go on and on and on with strange things surrounding his "death"
If anyone thinks this is stupid then please go right ahead and reply explaining why you think it is!
This might seem impossible for him to fake his death, but if you followed all the happening after his "death" you would realise that it isn't so difficult after all.
(Y)


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Some of the conspiracy theories have some interesting evidence but I wouldn't really say I'm a believer. Unless you want to say believing in aliens is believing in a conspiracy theory.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

If the aliens are reptilian shapeshifters that live among us and control/dictate our affairs...


----------



## Phantomph (May 9, 2012)

I want to believe...


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Greek_Kane_Fan said:


> "I aint Been doing Music in a while, because life has a funny way of doing things"
> 
> What I think this tweet means:
> 
> ...


I'll be honest, i spent all day racking my brain trying to think of the funniest way to respond to your theory, to point out how endlessly trivial, circumstantial, and how it doesnt work. And you know what?

Not worth it

Its really not. Your theory is stupid. Mankind's greatest strength is the concept of logic. This theory doesnt have any. You did zero fact checking, you used no logic, and when something is 'weird' instead of investigating, this theory makes shit up

Wanna know the big secret? Jason Malachi is a MICHAEL JACKSON IMPERSONATOR

His name sounds SIMILAR to michael's because thats how they might interpret it in india
He sounds like Michael because thats how he was born and decided to make money.
When you type his name into google you get michael because he impersonates michael, thats all hes known for doing, and because of other lunatics who think this guy is michael. Whats YOUR explanation? That michael is working with google to send little winks to people to find out who he is? The hell is wrong with you?
His first song was released in 2007. I found that out in a five second googling. A website called the stupid www.thehollywoodgossip.com managed to explain that to me. Wanna hear a funny coincidence? When that song was released, many people thought it was MJ while michael was still alive, do you know why? BECAUSE HES A MICHAEL JACKSON IMPERSONATOR 

Jesus, by your logic last time I went to a casino in lebanon, on August 16, there was a guy who sang, said "thank you very much" and told us to "remember the king". IS ELVIS STILL ALIVE? Is tupac really alive and coachella was merely to distract us and make us think hes dead?

Im sorry, no offence, but this is stupid. Your theory is stupid. And unless we learn to get past this stupid shit as a species, we are never going to progress and go anywhere. if you think Michael jackson is still alive, well fuck, im elvis then. Its just as equally believable. Infact, im an alien, pretending to be elvis. if you backmask "jailhouse rock" you'll find a great recipe for lobster bisque and instructions to my home planet. Our race is called the chitauri










"thank you very much"

Or as we say in my true language









"fuck the avengers"

And now, for my true form


----------



## Joshi (Mar 15, 2011)

I don't blindy believe in anything but I take every possibility in consideration


----------



## ice_edge (Aug 4, 2011)

MrMister said:


> If the aliens are reptilian shapeshifters that live among us and control/dictate our affairs...


*LOL those are pretty silly really. Based on nothing but legends and folklore. 
*


Joshi said:


> I don't blindly believe in anything but I take every possibility in consideration


*Here you go. You're a good sport. Keep it up(Y).
*


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

*Conspiracy Theories*

I think we had this thread a while ago. So, do you believe in any? I believe in One World Government (Illuminati). They control everything. Many people admit it. Eminem, 2pac, even Rob Van Dam said it. Do you think they control the wrestling buiseness?


----------



## That Guy (Jun 30, 2009)

*Re: Conspiracy Theories*

If you were someone new, alright I could understand but seeing as you knew about the one we had a few weeks back why not post in it, there are discussions already there.


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

I delieve in One World Government (Illuminati). They control (almost) everything. Eminem, 2Pac, even Rob Van Dam admitted it.

There are also other crazy theories, like Shapeshifting Reptile Aliens living among us. I don't believe in that.


----------



## MF25 (May 31, 2006)

If MJ faked his own death, showing up at his own funeral in disguise is being a bit silly imo.


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

I believe that UFOs have visited us. Not shape shifting stuff, but maybe ships. A lot evidence from ancient and past drawings.

I believe that there is something wrong with JFKs death.

And the Illuminati itself can very much be a possibility, but not to the extent that some people go crazy over. I doubt the Illuminati goes to video game companies and tells them to put hidden symbols in our games. But there could be some important people through history in secret societies(?). Some very interesting stuff with the US dollar bill, but yea some people take it tooooo far.


----------



## AttitudeOutlaw (Aug 12, 2011)

There's unquestionably a single group controlling the worlds affairs, the group a lot of people call the Illuminati, but most who talk about that specific 'conspiracy' don't understand what they really represent. In short they promote **** and bi sexuality, feminism, killing off the white race and creating one mixed race, and killing religion. They want to make the world 'one'. The likes of Lady Gaga are used as propaganda tools to further their agenda through music and Obama is their perfect focal point in what he represents, i.e mass immigration and the mixed-race.


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

The AID's conspiracy. 

I'm at a loss with 9/11, though. I've never been able to make my mind up on if it was an inside job or if it was actually a terrorist attack. Just can't make my mind up about it.

EDIT: With regards to the whole Michael Jackson conspiracy, whilst some of it seems like it does add up, I can't really bring myself into believing he faked his own death and would be stupid enough to attend his own funeral/memorial. 



The Bad Guy said:


> The thing about conspiracy theories is that some of them are blown way out of proportion, there is obviously some truth behind almost all of them but people have a tendancy to turn it into world wide game of "Chinese whispers" and 90% of what people believe (the conspiracy theorist believers) are just plain bull crap.
> 
> Like say for example, two of the biggest are the 9/11 ones and the Moon Landing. I'm not allowed to sa exactly what, but if you want to take my word for it, there is something behind those two especially - I know things that the majority dont. It didn't happen exactly how people think. But it isn't anything close to what the conspiracy theorists ybelieve, as everyone adds their own touch to the story and it has just become crazy. A giant game of Chinese whispers.


Why aren't you allowed to say? :S


----------



## Jaksonian224 (Jan 3, 2010)

I believe that this thread was started to find out those individuals that believe in such things. I bet you all will be RFID chipped and in the military within the hour. TRUE STORY. That is what happened to that sniper kid.


----------



## Xander45 (Aug 6, 2010)

All conspiracy theories are created by the government.

How's that for a conspiracy theory?


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

Xander45 said:


> All conspiracy theories are created by the government.


Yeah? Then explain me, why did the government create conspiracy theories against itsel


----------



## That Guy (Jun 30, 2009)

Xander45 said:


> All conspiracy theories are created by the government.
> 
> How's that for a conspiracy theory?


some actually are. Very few though.


----------



## Xander45 (Aug 6, 2010)

TomasThunder619 said:


> Yeah? Then explain me, why did the government create conspiracy theories against itself


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

AttitudeOutlaw said:


> There's unquestionably a single group controlling the worlds affairs, the group a lot of people call the Illuminati, but most who talk about that specific 'conspiracy' don't understand what they really represent. In short they promote **** and bi sexuality, feminism, killing off the white race and creating one mixed race, and killing religion. They want to make the world 'one'. The likes of Lady Gaga are used as propaganda tools to further their agenda through music and Obama is their perfect focal point in what he represents, i.e mass immigration and the mixed-race.


Are you high?

Then again if the genius and notable Rob Van Dam believes it, it must be true

non?


----------



## That Guy (Jun 30, 2009)

redeadening said:


> Are you high?
> 
> Then again if the genius and notable Rob Van Dam believes it, it must be true
> 
> non?


wait RVD believes this dribble? :lmao


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Proof or GTFO.


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

The Bad Guy said:


> wait RVD believes this dribble? :lmao


I recommend everyone to listen to RVD RADIO, where he talks about it.


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan (Apr 2, 2012)

MF25 said:


> If MJ faked his own death, showing up at his own funeral in disguise is being a bit silly imo.


TBH it isn't really stupid when you think about it.
His public memorial was less than a week before his "death" so I doubt anyone would have been thinking that was him. The reason why he was there so if the camera picks him up he would be able to leave clues and say "I'm here"



Baldwin. said:


> The AID's conspiracy.
> 
> 
> EDIT: With regards to the whole Michael Jackson conspiracy, whilst some of it seems like it does add up, I can't really bring myself into believing he faked his own death and would be stupid enough to attend his own funeral/memorial.


It does sound weird at first, believe me in the first few months I didn't believe that he faked his death and just waved it away until I started watching the videos on youtube and saw all the clues unfold trust me watch all the videos and you will have a second opinion on this matter. 

P.S

I LMAO at you sig.
Great stuff!


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Oh yeah, there was obviously some shit going on with the JFK assassination that conflicted with what we were told. There are so many possibilities too, it's rather fascinating.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Then respond to my answer greek_fan

Your story is full of more holes than swiss cheese. It completely defies the concept of logic


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

I like to ask questions and be a bit cynical, but the level of cynicism shown by some WFers is just ridiculous. :kenny


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

- NWO aka The Committee of 300 (300 richest families in the world) run the world
- 911 the start of WW3 just look at the middle east since 911
- The Collapse of the Dollar of will come and I'm not ready for it
- Jesus Christ the son of Julius Cesear & Cleopatra


----------



## Green (Dec 12, 2006)

Haven't read the whole thread but I imagine people have mentioned the JFK assassination.

In my personal opinion as someone who has worked in the military and has a pretty good knowledge of whats possible or not when it comes to shooting (plus from talking to people who are basically experts), Lee Harvey Oswald COULD have made the shot. And it wouldn't have to be a fluke either, I'd say that shot would've had around a 40/60 success rate, so I can perfectly well believe he was the assassin. 

Other than that, I don't know enough about that situation, but I do feel conspiracy theorists make too much of the shot difficulty there, it was definitely a make-able kill for me.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

SpeedStick said:


> - NWO aka The Committee of 300 (300 richest families in the world) run the world
> - 911 the start of WW3 just look at the middle east since 911
> - The Collapse of the Dollar of will come and I'm not ready for it
> *- Jesus Christ the son of Julius Cesear & Cleopatra*


elaborate

you got my attention


----------



## Green (Dec 12, 2006)

When it comes to conspiracy theories in general, particularly ones about controlling the world etc, for me a lot of it is really people either wanting humanity to be more powerful/capable that it appears (which is rash, foolhardy, bungling and inept), or for there to be some kind of higher power controlling things. People don't like the idea of simple chaos, they want there to be some overarching control over things, it makes them feel better (and more significant).

The truth is humanity is too inept to accomplish widespread control of anything. Individuals are capable of great deeds, but secrecy is almost impossible, particularly in the modern world. Most of our world leaders, and the wealthy corporation owners are in fact normal, average people who accomplished these things through pure chance as well as skill. They aren't particularly special, and for the most part they don't have an agenda other than helping themselves (just like the rest of us).


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

I dont think we're smart enough to be honest

Not to mention, too many variables. basic laws of statistics say the more variables, the more likely things are to get fucked up 

There are people who rule the world, but its not exactly a secret or hard to figure out who they are


----------



## Green (Dec 12, 2006)

SpeedStick said:


> - 911 the start of WW3 just look at the middle east since 911
> - The Collapse of the Dollar of will come and I'm not ready for it
> - Jesus Christ the son of Julius Cesear & Cleopatra


Calling this world war 3 is an insult to all those who died and survived the real thing. More people died in Vietnam than in all the wars since 9/11 put together.

The dollar has already collapsed, whether it will continue to do so or make a comeback is questionable. Not sure how thats a conspiracy theory though, thats just economics.


----------



## Green (Dec 12, 2006)

redeadening said:


> I dont think we're smart enough to be honest
> 
> Not to mention, too many variables. basic laws of statistics say the more variables, the more likely things are to get fucked up
> 
> There are people who rule the world, but its not exactly a secret or hard to figure out who they are


Yeah, and those who do 'rule' the world (questionable really, defining true power and arguing that single individuals have it is difficult) are not superhumans or aliens, they are normal, average people. Usually.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

green25814 said:


> Haven't read the whole thread but I imagine people have mentioned the JFK assassination.
> 
> In my personal opinion as someone who has worked in the military and has a pretty good knowledge of whats possible or not when it comes to shooting (plus from talking to people who are basically experts), Lee Harvey Oswald COULD have made the shot. And it wouldn't have to be a fluke either, I'd say that shot would've had around a 40/60 success rate, so I can perfectly well believe he was the assassin.
> 
> Other than that, I don't know enough about that situation, but I do feel conspiracy theorists make too much of the shot difficulty there, it was definitely a make-able kill for me.


That's not really what's shady about the whole ordeal. The Warren Commission is far more controversial, but that could just be gross incompetence rather than a cover up. If it is incompetence, a conspiracy is still possible of course.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

seriously, Jesus is julius Cesar and cleopatra's baby?


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

redeadening said:


> seriously, Jesus is julius Cesar and cleopatra's baby?


That made me laugh pretty hard.

I'm lying. 

But I did chuckle.


----------



## Green (Dec 12, 2006)

MrMister said:


> That's not really what's shady about the whole ordeal. The Warren Commission is far more controversial, but that could just be gross incompetence rather than a cover up. If it is incompetence, a conspiracy is still possible of course.


Yeah for sure, I don't know enough about the rest to comment. Their may well have been something strange going on there, my knowledge of that situation only goes as far as the shooting logistics, in that respect Oswald could have been the killer.


----------



## ice_edge (Aug 4, 2011)

TomasThunder619 said:


> I delieve in One World Government (Illuminati). They control (almost) everything. Eminem, 2Pac, even Rob Van Dam admitted it.
> 
> There are also other crazy theories, like Shapeshifting Reptile Aliens living among us. I don't believe in that.


*Shapeshifting theories should not even be considered as entirely serious. The guy who started spreading them David Icke in my mind should known better. 

It's not like he can prove them any time soon or ever. Ho does one go around proving that theory even at least one bit possible is beyond me. 

Hence why at times it's better to stick to stuff that is either based on historical records or some sort of logical possibility:cool2.

Although I do find other of his theories pretty interesting and they make far more sense than that reptilian one. 
*


Xander45 said:


> All conspiracy theories are created by the government.
> 
> How's that for a conspiracy theory?


*No but some of them are and are spread on the net in order to blend in with real cover ups like JFK and usual government cover ups.

Can't say it hasn't worked. *



SpeedStick said:


> - NWO aka The Committee of 300 (300 richest families in the world) run the world
> - 911 the start of WW3 just look at the middle east since 911
> - The Collapse of the Dollar of will come and I'm not ready for it
> - Jesus Christ the son of Julius Cesear & Cleopatra


*First 3...I do follow you on but the last one my friend I guess you're gonna have to explain that theory to us. Never heard of it. 

There are also theories that Jesus was married and so on and on. 

Many theories on that front but I just can't see how many of them will ever be proven. 
*


----------



## That Guy (Jun 30, 2009)

> - Jesus Christ the son of Julius Cesear & Cleopatra


How exactly does that work when Julius Cesear was born in 100B.C, and died in 44B.C Jesus was born in 7B.C. I am all for conspiracy theories but seriously, at least do some history work before you make yourself look like a fool. How can Cesear be his father if he died some thirty years before Jesus was born? and another thing, Cleopatra died in 30B.C, twenty three years before Jesus was born. Yes, Cesear and Cleopatra were together in a relationship before but to say something like Jesus is their child is just idiotic.

*Edit.* Did some further reading on the subject and I do stand corrected, I didn't think it had that much evidence backed up behind it, learned something knew. However, I still am a big skeptical on this one. Worth a watch to everyone and anyone. (the other two parts of the clip are there)


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

meh, could be true

i try to avoid doing research when it comes to religion. hell im not even really sure if jesus existed or not

time in that video is still sketchy, not to mention it hinges on two damn near impossibilities 

1)not being killed by octavian 
2)Somehow getting to the himalayas (which is fricking impossible and barely makes any sense)

On the upside, i feel like seeing the movie cleopatra again


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

I found a cool list of 33 Conspiracy Theories turned out to be true:

www.newworldorderreport.com/News/ta...Should-Know-Updated-Revised-and-Extended.aspx

This year we might have something to add to that list :


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Those are just scandals or news stories

Until some parts where facts are twisted to suit their own needs. Isnt that the something the government and media would do?

dum dum duuuuuuuuuuuuuuum


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

redeadening said:


> meh, could be true
> 
> i try to avoid doing research when it comes to religion. hell im not even really sure if jesus existed or not
> 
> ...


There is no question that Jesus's ideas are pretty similar to Buddhism. This has always been glossed over and hand waved by Christians because they can't quite grasp that his ideas aren't exactly original.


----------



## LINK (Dec 21, 2011)

The Bad Guy said:


> How exactly does that work when Julius Cesear was born in 100B.C, and died in 44B.C Jesus was born in 7B.C. I am all for conspiracy theories but seriously, at least do some history work before you make yourself look like a fool. How can Cesear be his father if he died some thirty years before Jesus was born? and another thing, Cleopatra died in 30B.C, twenty three years before Jesus was born. Yes, Cesear and Cleopatra were together in a relationship before but to say something like Jesus is their child is just idiotic.
> 
> *Edit.* Did some further reading on the subject and I do stand corrected, I didn't think it had that much evidence backed up behind it, learned something knew. However, I still am a big skeptical on this one. Worth a watch to everyone and anyone. (the other two parts of the clip are there)


Bad Guy you were right in the first place. The theory is entirely possible, don't get me wrong, but it's loosely based on the following and some biblical passages. There really is no compelling evidence and it's extremely possible that in 2000 years an underlying self righteous group would want to make this connection true and fabricate it.

As well there were supposedly a number of Caesars.

Plus if the following implies that Jesus is the son of Caesar, then John Kennedy must be Abe Lincoln's son.



Coincidences said:


> Jesus was announced to be the Lord, Capital "L". The savior of the world. The one who brought peace. “In texts and inscriptions and on coins, Caesar was announced to be the Lord, Capital "L". The savior of the world. The one who brought peace,” John Dominic Crossan
> 
> Caesars Death plot is hatched by Gaius Cassius Longinus a Roman Soldier/Statesman. Jesus is stabbed by Gaius Cassius Longinus, a Roman Soldier.
> 
> ...


Now as far as these 33 conspiracy theories are concerned, these are great examples of exposing government for the shamble it is. The people can vote on major issues, but they aren't allowed to know all the details as per the CIA and FBI.

Conspiracy theories are not all wrong or fake. The people that outwardly deny them aren't always denying them because they know they are untrue either. Just don't plot your life around them.



TomasThunder619 said:


> I found a cool list of 33 Conspiracy Theories turned out to be true:
> 
> www.newworldorderreport.com/News/ta...Should-Know-Updated-Revised-and-Extended.aspx
> 
> This year we might have something to add to that list :


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

MrMister said:


> There is no question that Jesus's ideas are pretty similar to Buddhism. This has always been glossed over and hand waved by Christians because they can't quite grasp that his ideas aren't exactly original.


Jesus is a purely western notion. The whole son of God and Messiah thing has been played out in pagan religions like the roman and greeks for as long as anyone can remember.

Not to mention, again, the messiah thing was brought up very often in Judiasm as well. What Jesus taught was merely an extension of the older Abrahamic religions but in a newer and younger tone

I wont deny though, alot of what Jesus said does sound kinda Buddhist. I can see why the Christians would be angered by this. Imagine finding out your God spent a long time following the teachings of a 'heathen god' and then spread his beliefs


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Christianity is supposed to be a synthesis of eastern and western thought. That's how I see it at least. At its core, it's filled with some good ideas for a utopic society. The divinity is what fucked it all up.

Kinda getting off topic here so....

:lmao @ reptilian shapeshifters


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

MrMister said:


> :lmao @ reptilian shapeshifters


It's funny as hell, how some people seriously believe in it and talk about it. Watch the videos on Youtube. It's freekin' funny.



> The concept of reptilian beings on Earth is a surprisingly widespread conspiracy theory, in which the US government and major public companies are complicit in a vast worldwide network of underground bases housing a large population of humanoid reptilian creatures called Reptoids. They speak English and are involved in every major government and corporate decision. They are variously said to either disguise themselves or actually shape-shift into humans, where they have public lives in positions of national importance. Some say the Reptoids are of extraterrestrial origin, and some say they are native to Earth, having developed intelligence before the primates, and have been secretly running things all along.





> Reptoids are said to serve at least one very useful purpose: They are sworn enemies of the gray aliens, and may well serve to be humanity's last line of defense against this threat. Among the gray aliens' holdings provided them by the US government is a large underground base at Dulce, New Mexico. Some 18,000 grays are said to reside on level 5 of the base, and they perform terrible genetic experiments on humans on levels 6 and 7. Reptilian beings have been caught trying to acquire information about the Dulce base.


:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao
Here is full article, if your interested: www.http://revolutionoftruth.blogspot.com/2007/05/reptile-conspiracy-theories.html

It's hilarious :lmao

And the funniest comments:

*I have seen them while on mushrooms...more than once*

*i guess anyone on shrooms, weed or salvia could make this up*

*Chus! Get back on your meds dude. And put away the thesaurus.*

*My dick is a reptilian shapeshifter*

*funny how all "aliens" are always built just like humans are...even the "shape-shifters"....get your own fucking shape, wannabees.*


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

redeadening said:


> elaborate
> 
> you got my attention



#1
http://www.youtube.com/embed/Qhmby5wpnu0
#2
http://www.youtube.com/embed/1gPMefaG6-c
#3
http://www.youtube.com/embed/4mSU53HoFzs


----------



## AttitudeOutlaw (Aug 12, 2011)

redeadening said:


> Are you high?
> 
> Then again if the genius and notable Rob Van Dam believes it, it must be true
> 
> non?


Of all the ridiculous stuff in this thread you choose my post as something a 'high' person would say?

The government runs the media and controls entertainment - that's just how it is, there's nothing 'your crazy man' about it. They choose who they want to be celebrities because of what they represent, i.e gay/bisexual empowerment (Lady Gaga), white men/black women relationships (every hip-hop song), mass immigration in order to make "one race", creating overpopulation, killing christianity and other religions, feminism, and killing culture. They are killing the image of the traditional straight white American male and replacing it with everything else under the sun. The internet has proven to be the biggest propaganda tool they could have even dreamed of and is shaping the thoughts of this generation of youth.

I'm not being homophobic/racist/feminist and saying that it's wrong etc, I'm just stating that it's how it is. The common 'Illuminati' theory is completely different to this for the most part.


----------



## LINK (Dec 21, 2011)

AttitudeOutlaw said:


> Of all the ridiculous stuff in this thread you choose my post as something a 'high' person would say?
> 
> The rich run the media and control entertainment - that's just how it is, there's nothing 'your crazy man' about it. They choose who they want to be celebrities because of what they represent, i.e gay/bisexual rituals (Lady Gaga) worshiping the RAIN MAN, mass immigration in order to create racist hate, overpopulation to create workers, perverting christianity and other religions and making everyone slave labor. The wealthy 1% that control everything have always been promoting the image of the traditional straight white American male and using it to accomplish everything under the sun. The internet has proven to be the biggest propaganda tool the wealthy could have ever dreamed of and is shaping the thoughts of this generation to self destruction.
> 
> I should be but I'm not being honest with myself and saying that it's wrong etc, I'm just stating that it's how it is. The common 'Illuminati' theory is completely this.


Fixed that a lil bit.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

So basically the gay agenda


----------



## Camoron (Aug 24, 2004)

No. Most conspiracy theorists have a very strong confirmation bias that allows them to conveniently write off any and all evidence that is contrary to their beliefs, usually as being "government propaganda". This is just pure anti-intellectualism.


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

-Reptillian alien Jews working for the NWO did 9/11. It's true because the government lies to us all of the time and you can't prove that I'm wrong. This works for every conspiracy theory involving the government.






This is what your average conspiracy theorist believes.


----------



## Steve Patriot (Oct 12, 2007)

...A sobering thought on 9/11 inside job cacophony...



The American Government detonating the Twin Towers in some impossibly grandiose scheme wouldn't compare to the unspeakable evil they've authored since 9/11 or before.







Think about that for a second.


A challenge to the cocksure pseudo-logos-disciple bullshitters here, play Devil's advocate with yourselves.

What would the perpetrators have to gain? What acts have they carried out since then? Think like a _detective._

......9/11 wouldn't even register- in terms of financial ruination, suffering inflicted upon innocents, or clandestine subversion- in the top 10, Hell... the top 20 most egregious barbarities by the United states government _since that day_, without even factoring pre-9/11 fractiousness. 

You preening philosophers_* wouldn't put it past*_ Israel (Massod), the United States Military, government, and financial class to conspire a plot to implode the towers, would you?

You're not THAT naive, right? Heh..._right_!?


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan (Apr 2, 2012)

I have always believed that Bin Ladan has been dead for a few years now and the American Government have been playing old tapes to us all top make us believe he was still hiding.


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

You must have seen it before, but I still get goosebumps every time watching it:






September 11, 1991. Exactly 10 years before 9/11 ''Attacks''. Creepy.


----------



## chada75 (Aug 12, 2009)

To add to the Venus Empire Conspiracy, The human race will have to adapt to placing Human minds in Robotic Bodies and will have to Combine to form a larger Robot to fight the Venus Army. Also on a side note, If you don't want secret subliminal messages to be planted in your mind, You need to wear COPPER hats, not the Popular Tin-Foil hats.


----------



## That Guy (Jun 30, 2009)

Just want to point something out on the topic of "Bin Laden being dead for many years and old tapes of his have been played instead". As someone who knows what he is talking about, in the millitary, I can honestly tell you that Bin Laden died on the day that they said he died, however, the whereabouts of his hide-outs and where he was all the years was known, but there are reasons why they didn't do anything earlier.


----------



## dcl813 (May 30, 2012)

I got a good one. Cat is a ugly bitch, not the foreign chick she keeps posting. Newsflash: quit stealing pics from photo bucket and passing them off as yourself, ya dumb cunt!!!


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

Here's another consiracy:

*Mind Control*

It may be done in a few different ways.

Have you heard of "the 25th frame"? It is used in movies and TV. Human's eye can only process 24 frames per second. Our mind catches the 25th frame, but we don't process it and are not aware of it. For example, if words "Coca Cola" or "You're thirsty" are shown im the 25 frame, then without realiseing it, we will feel the effect.

Also, when words are recorded backwards in the songs.


----------



## Camoron (Aug 24, 2004)

TomasThunder619 said:


> Here's another consiracy:
> 
> *Mind Control*
> 
> ...


You're confusing the amount of frames per second required to be perceived as fluid motion with the processing capability of the human eye. They are not the same thing. There is no "FPS limit" of human eyes because human eyes do not see in frames but by processing continuous light information, and the idea that anything beyond 24 FPS could involve subliminal messages is nonsense. Theoretically you could insert subliminal messages as a 25th frame and it's possible *some* people may not notice it just because of how quick it is, but if you were to pause and examine frame by frame the image would still be there and there is nothing special about it being the "25th frame" that would make it difficult to notice, it could just as easily be the 8th frame or the 19th frame or whatever. The upcoming Hobbit film for example is going to be screened in 48 frames per second, the Avatar sequels perhaps even in 60, and videogames certainly aren't bound by any "24 fps" restrictions. Television under the PAL standard is 25 fps; NTSC at about 30.


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Hell I'll say it. I'm PRO NWO. I'm for a unified world. A stronger UN with a united government BUT each territory has sovereign rights. Kind of like states within the US but to a greater extent. I've seen the divisiveness caused by aggressive nation states and the ethnic chaos caused by empires. 

If we come across alien civilizations one day in the future, especially aggressive ones, it'll only be a matter of time before we HAVE to unite or face extinction of the entire human race.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

am i the only person who finds it hard to believe any conspiracy where lady gaga is a focal point?

also, the concept of subliminal advertising was proven to be false. it doesnt exist. the brain doesnt process information like that. but what if the report that subliminal advertising isnt real is part of a government conspiracy blah blah blah gay shit blah blah


----------



## Camoron (Aug 24, 2004)

Panther said:


> Hell I'll say it. I'm PRO NWO. I'm for a unified world. A stronger UN with a united government BUT each territory has sovereign rights. Kind of like states within the US but to a greater extent. I've seen the divisiveness caused by aggressive nation states and the ethnic chaos caused by empires.
> 
> If we come across alien civilizations one day in the future, especially aggressive ones, it'll only be a matter of time before we HAVE to unite or face extinction of the entire human race.


If we come across intelligent alien civilizations in the future it's more likely they'll be way behind us in technology than ahead of us. See: Avatar, but without the bullshit dragon things that let them defeat technology thousands of years more advanced than theirs. If they're ahead of us they'll probably be so far ahead of us that we either wouldn't stand a chance of mounting any resistance or wouldn't even register on their radar. The likelihood of even finding other intelligent life out in our massive universe is low enough, but when you add in the stipulation that their technology be near the same level as ours that likelihood decreases exponentially following the Drake equation.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

I believe Owen Hart is still alive.


----------



## chada75 (Aug 12, 2009)

Panther said:


> Hell I'll say it. I'm PRO NWO. I'm for a unified world. A stronger UN with a united government BUT each territory has sovereign rights. Kind of like states within the US but to a greater extent. I've seen the divisiveness caused by aggressive nation states and the ethnic chaos caused by empires.
> 
> If we come across alien civilizations one day in the future, especially aggressive ones, it'll only be a matter of time before we HAVE to unite or face extinction of the entire human race.


I'm all for your idea. Seriously.


----------



## HardKoR (May 19, 2009)




----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Panther said:


> Hell I'll say it. I'm PRO NWO. I'm for a unified world. A stronger UN with a united government BUT each territory has sovereign rights. Kind of like states within the US but to a greater extent. I've seen the divisiveness caused by aggressive nation states and the ethnic chaos caused by empires.
> 
> If we come across alien civilizations one day in the future, especially aggressive ones, it'll only be a matter of time before we HAVE to unite or face extinction of the entire human race.


----------



## Firallon (Feb 25, 2012)

JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> I believe Owen Hart is still alive.


----------



## Svart (Jun 11, 2011)

No. Every conspiracy theory I've read up on can be explained away with simple logic, namely the 9/11 conspiracies which rely too heavily on anecdotal evidence, quote mining and just flat misinterpretations of facts.


----------



## Kartel (Jun 1, 2012)

the only one i could believe is that global warming is made up, most are pretty ridiculous


----------



## Nas (Apr 5, 2011)

guys, the simplest answer is almost always the correct one.


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

I recently watched few Russian shows about various alien-related conspiracies. It was talking about ancient aliens, aliens working with US government, super soldiers, etc.

They also said one conspiracy, that was new to me: there is another Earth-like planet, directly behind Sun. It is spinning the same way and speed as Earth, so we can't see it.

Also about ancient aliens transplating human bodyparts to animals and animals bodyparts to humans, creating half humans half animals. And that's why Ancient Egyptians had human with cat's head as their god.

Do you believe in any of it?


----------



## The Mercenary (Aug 7, 2006)

I believe the government covers a lot of shit up, but that's about it really.


----------



## apokalypse (Mar 13, 2005)

i believe there's secret government or secret group who control the world and well known group like Illuminati-Freemason-Rocketfella...ect.

wrestling and these group are connected...


----------



## punx06 (Sep 12, 2006)

9/11 I firmly believe was an inside job. I don't want to disrespect those who lost their lives in the attacks, but there's a shit load of convincing arguments that support this theory. Why were no black boxes recovered? Why was there a remarkable lack of plane debris at the site of the pentagon? Also it's been pretty much proven the heat caused by the attacks could not have melted the steel inside the towers. So many questions, so few answers.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

TomasThunder619 said:


> I recently watched few Russian shows about various alien-related conspiracies. It was talking about ancient aliens, aliens working with US government, super soldiers, etc.
> 
> They also said one conspiracy, that was new to me: there is another Earth-like planet, directly behind Sun. It is spinning the same way and speed as Earth, so we can't see it.
> 
> ...


Well according to this guy, there are about 57 different alien species roaming around our little planet


----------



## ice_edge (Aug 4, 2011)

punx06 said:


> 9/11 I firmly believe was an inside job. I don't want to disrespect those who lost their lives in the attacks, but there's a shit load of convincing arguments that support this theory. Why were no black boxes recovered? Why was there a remarkable lack of plane debris at the site of the pentagon? Also it's been pretty much proven the heat caused by the attacks could not have melted the steel inside the towers. So many questions, so few answers.


*Main storyline of 9/11 is a lie. The narrative of that story is so poorly managed that anyone who gives 2 looks at that story will realize that governments do what they want to do and can cover up just about anything.*


----------



## llamadux (Dec 26, 2008)

ice_edge said:


> *Main storyline of 9/11 is a lie. The narrative of that story is so poorly managed that anyone who gives 2 looks at that story will realize that governments do what they want to do and can cover up just about anything.*


----------



## gohel50 (Oct 1, 2005)

- 9/11 was an inside job.
- We're definitely not living in democracies, and there are no real differences between republicans and democrats.
- The words "Conspiracy theories" are usually used to make you look silly/dumb/paranoid. Conspiracy always existed, it would be stupid to think that they just stopped existing.
- Illuminatis do not exist. I know it's huge in America (and maybe in England, I don't know), but I think that blaming "illuminatis" is like aiming at the wrong target. In France, free-masons have an incredible power, they are the real problem here. Most of our ministers are freemasons, there were a lot of scandals involving them, including pedophilia scandals.
- The "New World Order" is not even a "conspiracy theory" anymore, since most presidents have been talking about it in the last twenty years, we're already there.
- Governments are trying to reduce the population, and if they are not directly doing it, they're definitely not doing anything to stop it.
- The official story about AIDS is definitely not the real one
- I don't know about your education system, but our system in France is terrible, our schools are so bad that the only reason that could explain it would be that the government wants us to be idiots.
- The "reptilian" thing could have been made to make us look like morons. I'm not saying it was, I know that some people believe in it, but I would be interesting in meeting the guy that came up with that.


There are things that I could add, but I'll pass, not because I have any "secret information" or whatever, but just because it's forbidden in France, and I definitely don't want to go to jail.


----------



## ice_edge (Aug 4, 2011)

llamadux said:


>


*So the aim with this video is? 

Care to explain? *


----------



## GOON (Jan 23, 2010)

i believe that barack obama is a reptile.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

I shouldn't have read the entire thread. I got a headache and a reduced faith in mankind.


----------



## paulborklaserheyma (Jun 12, 2012)

I believe Hitler eacaped to Argentina...he's dead now either way though.


----------



## ice_edge (Aug 4, 2011)

GOON said:


> I believe that barack obama is a reptile.


*Call David Icke. He might agree with you GOON:Bischoff. *


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Barack Obama is a reptillian alien because the government would say that he's not and the government ALWAYS lies thus Obama is a reptile.

9-11 was an inside job because the government says it wasn't and the government always lies thus 9-11 was an inside job.

Open and shut case. I make very compelling arguments that any 15 year old surfing conspiracy websites would believe.


----------



## Unknown Stuntman (Feb 13, 2012)

JFK


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

9/11- Bullshit inside job.

Illuminati/Free-Masons- They rule us, too much evidence to say different (the all seeing eye is on the one dollar bill for fucks sake).

Alines/UFOS- Some are secret military aircraft, others are legit alien in nature, I'd say it's about 70% man made, 20% alien, 10% mistaken identity.

Cryptos- Genetic animal testing that went out of control.


----------



## SporadicAttack (Jan 3, 2012)

Manbearpig - That shit's real, Al Gore proved it.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

SporadicAttack said:


> Manbearpig - That shit's real, Al Gore proved it.


Now this I believe in!


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

SporadicAttack said:


> Manbearpig - That shit's real, Al Gore proved it.


Well no duh, that shit was serial.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Vic said:


> 9/11- Bullshit inside job.
> 
> *Illuminati/Free-Masons- They rule us, too much evidence to say different (the all seeing eye is on the one dollar bill for fucks sake).*
> 
> ...


or maybe its just the corporations and really rich people who rule the world. and people invent the free masons and boogeymen to make things seems too big and scary and simply too powerful for us to waste our time. the free masons, are people with too much free time, much like they were depicted in the simpsons. For starters only Franklin was a free mason, and teh symbol on the dollar bill pre-dates its incorporation in the free masons. America isnt using a free mason symbol, the free masons are using an American (first egyptian) symbol. and the illuminati is name just thrown around that pretty much holds no significance anymore

man likes order. structure. we like to believe there is a bigger picture. you can see our endless fascination with it in TV, movies, stories, and religion. We like to think that reality and everything is structured with tiny hints painting an overall scheme of order and brilliance. Everything for a reason. The truth? It isnt. Even science's laws are us just trying to come up with the closest possible explanation for something random, chaotic and beyond us. What if the universe if random? What if it has no structure? What if there is no grand scheme?

Hence our search for the 'masterminds' and gods who plan our way. When in reality, we're on a rock, floating through through space, and this rock, is run by smart men, but more often than not, just like humans, they make mistakes, and act pretty stupid. If anyone thinks 9/11 was an inside job and brilliant plan to lead the people to iraq, you clearly werent watching back then. It was a path filled with nonstop idiotic statements, a blind disregard for logic and common sense, and people generally acting stupid. Masterplans dont look like iraq right now and they sure as hell arent that retarded.

The universe is random, and a hell of a lot of people are stupid. Thats how the world really works.

and as for aliens, if they had the ability to travel across the universe to earth, then we are completely, and utterly, insignificant to them. we'd be like the equivalent of ants to them. impossible to put our mind in their place, but its safe to say they arent here to fly around randomly, hit blinking lights, and abduct all our ********, get em drunk and give them anal probes

also, what the damn hell is a crytos


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

redeadening said:


> or maybe its just the corporations and really rich people who rule the world. and people invent the free masons and boogeymen to make things seems too big and scary and simply too powerful for us to waste our time. the free masons, are people with too much free time, much like they were depicted in the simpsons. For starters only Franklin was a free mason, and teh symbol on the dollar bill pre-dates its incorporation in the free masons. America isnt using a free mason symbol, the free masons are using an American (first egyptian) symbol. and the illuminati is name just thrown around that pretty much holds no significance anymore
> 
> man likes order. structure. we like to believe there is a bigger picture. you can see our endless fascination with it in TV, movies, stories, and religion. We like to think that reality and everything is structured with tiny hints painting an overall scheme of order and brilliance. Everything for a reason. The truth? It isnt. Even science's laws are us just trying to come up with the closest possible explanation for something random, chaotic and beyond us. What if the universe if random? What if it has no structure? What if there is no grand scheme?
> 
> ...


:lmao I actually typo'd i meant cryptos, which is an abbreviation for the word cryptozoology.


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

Many cryptids were proven fake. Many are yet to be proven fake. Only a little part is true.


----------



## 666_The_Game_666 (Nov 18, 2009)

9-11 being an inside job
JFK was killed by the government
The Whole Illuminati thing


----------



## WWCturbo (Jun 21, 2012)

I like conspiracy theories  my newest one is that Osama Bin Laden is still alive (imho he's hidden in some U.S. military base) 

according to wiki leaks his body wasn't buried in Sea.
http://www.rt.com/news/osama-body-wikileaks-stratfor-949/


----------



## ROH Fan #1 (Sep 26, 2006)

Osama is Obama. Yeh buddy just kidding. 

Do believe 9/11 was false flag. Like Pearl Harbor. 
JFK got popped by like 6 people at the same time. Then the patsy got popped. 
Its all about the poppies in Afghanistan. 

As someone mentioned, FFS it is on the dollar bill the all seeing eye. 

Symbology is fun when you know shit but you shouldnt overexxagarate and go ape shit over every checkered floor.


----------



## Osama bin Laden (Jun 23, 2012)

Hello


----------



## cyrus_cesar (Jan 30, 2012)

Freemasons are a bit suspect to me. Literally everything has a mason influence. 

Michael Jackson is *dead*, but he committed suicide.

The Philadelphia experiment (or project, can't remember)totally creeps me out.

And 2012 won't be the end of the world, it will be the start.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

the 2012 theory has so much wrong with it its not even funny

the way some of those lunatics attack scientists for being stupid is scary

if you wanna know about a proven conspiracy, its the gulf of tonkin. That really was a trick into the war


----------



## cyrus_cesar (Jan 30, 2012)

redeadening said:


> the 2012 theory has so much wrong with it its not even funny
> 
> the way some of those lunatics attack scientists for being stupid is scary
> 
> if you wanna know about a proven conspiracy, its the gulf of tonkin. That really was a trick into the war



The theory, the Mayan calendar or whatever I don't really believe in. It's too much for for me to go into at this time, and I'm pretty sure you know the theories. My base for that is the economic structure (as well as the 2012 election for the US). I can't see anything getting better, but maybe I'm wrong.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

Cliffy Byro said:


> the moon landings were most definitely fake.


LOL



vamp1ro said:


> 9/11 - Its easy, get rid of the whistle blowers.
> 
> AIDS - No other virus is known to mutate and attack the immune system like AIDS does. It has been said several times over, after studies, that it was genetically enginereed.


Will every disease that kills people be engineered? Who are these people who said it was engineered, and what are their credentials?



Rockstar said:


> 9/11.
> 
> I absolutely believe that 9/11 was an inside job.


Which parts specifically?



Choke2Death said:


> Another theory I find to be legit is Area 51's little secrets. I believe something alien related is down there and perhaps UFOs as well as well the testing of new weapons and aircrafts. I believe there's clearly more than just a private military base to it otherwise it wouldn't be so damn secured from visiting.


There are places you can hike to and see Area 51 with your own two eyes. They test aircrafts there. You think they have aliens there? Well I can't prove they do not, but there certainly isn't any evidence they do. The entire Roswell case was highly suspicious, and Jesse Marcel was proven to be a witness of questionable credibility.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

redeadening said:


> the 2012 theory has so much wrong with it its not even funny


Fun fact - the Mayans never accounted for Leap Years, because they didn't exist. 

Taking those days away, it would be 2013 August by now. Nothing has happened. The entire thing is bullshit, like most things being mentioned. 



Panther said:


> Hell I'll say it. I'm PRO NWO. I'm for a unified world. A stronger UN with a united government BUT each territory has sovereign rights. Kind of like states within the US but to a greater extent. I've seen the divisiveness caused by aggressive nation states and the ethnic chaos caused by empires.


a New World Order would ultimately hamper countries from having their own sovereignty and identity. It would be terrible for that reason alone. If aliens arrived (as you suggested) then we likely wouldn't have the firepower to stop them. Any encounters with an alien species we have, WE want to go to THEM. 

The one "conspiracy" that I give credibility, is the entire JFK Assassination. I've researched that assassination pretty thoroughly, and Oswald simply did not act alone. Additionally, Congress opened a 2nd investigation into the entire incident and denounced the Warren Commission. It was in the 70's (75 I believe) and there is just overwhelming evidence that Oswald didn't act alone. I'm not even sure it's a conspiracy when the majority of Americans believe that something with that entire incident was different from the official story. 

9/11 has too many different angles that one has to specify what part is a conspiracy. WTC #7 collapsing still bothers me to be honest. It just should *not* have collapsed. 

The moon landing is real. That one makes me laugh, the "evidence" against the landing was debunked years ago. Russia would of LOVED to been able to prove we didn't go there. They never once made an effort to show we did not.


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Freeloader said:


> Fun fact - the Mayans never accounted for Leap Years, because they didn't exist.
> 
> Taking those days away, it would be 2013 August by now. Nothing has happened. The entire thing is bullshit, like most things being mentioned.
> 
> ...


When you're trading with hundreds of other alien civilizations, it would ultimately benefit mankind. And a unified Earth doesn't necessarily have to be authoritarian.


----------



## Bubz (Jul 19, 2007)

The 2012 thing is the most retarded shit I've ever heard. Also the moon landing's being fake. The people who believe that shit need to get a fucking grip.


----------



## That Guy (Jun 30, 2009)

I always got a chuckle out of the fact that our average calculator or phone has more data and things like that then the computers and craft that took us to the moon. 

Though it did happen.


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

One more thing I noticed, is that when you don't believe in a conspiracy theory, the conspiracy theorists call you 'ignorant'.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

In a very condescending attitude

The worst line is 

"You need to open your eyes"

Do you think we're in the fucking Matrix?


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

redeadening said:


> In a very condescending attitude
> 
> The worst line is
> 
> ...


And do you think we're in the fucking La-La Land?


----------



## GOON (Jan 23, 2010)

Look, I can't say much but I can say that I know things. Things that will blow your mind. I've heard and seen these things first hand and I must say that mostly everything that has been posted in this thread is completely false. However, if you want your questions answered, I am here to answer them. 

Keep in mind that I can't answer them all as some of the stuff that I've been told is top secret and cannot be revealed or else. I personally know people like Newt Gingrich, Donald Trump, and Rick Santorum who are in the "know" so to speak about what is really going on. Feel free to ask me anything although like I said, I cannot answer some things but ask away.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

Tell me why those crazed passengers on Flight 93 attacked that innocent field in Pennsylvania. I need to know.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Goon, are Freemasons good at masonry work?

Also in Skull and Bones which is more important, the skulls or the bones? 



Answer....*


----------



## GOON (Jan 23, 2010)

CamillePunk said:


> Tell me why those crazed passengers on Flight 93 attacked that innocent field in Pennsylvania. I need to know.


The original target wasn't going to be the White House, which is the popular rumor. The real target was the Capitol building. For security reasons I cannot tell you why this was targeted but rest assured that the Capitol building was indeed the target of Flight 93. I'll just say this: It goes all the way to the top.

EDIT- As a Freemason, I can tell you LC that there are quite a few masons in the Freemasons. However, they are merely members and not part of the upper echelon that I am. They are the ones that will field you phone calls if you call your local Freemason lodge. They aren't the ones you hear about in those fringe youtube conspiracy videos.

As for the Skull & Bones question, both are equally important but the skull and bones represent something much, much greater.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

I think this guy is legit.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*GOON do you ever stand out in the middle of the street seeking donations for the brotherhood or am I thinking about another group of guys who want nothing to do with women?*


----------



## GOON (Jan 23, 2010)

LadyCroft said:


> *GOON do you ever stand out in the middle of the street seeking donations for the brotherhood or am I thinking about another group of guys who want nothing to do with women?*


Freemasons don't go around seeking donations. As a matter of fact, when I was low on totem pole of the Freemasons, I along with the rest of the lower level Freemasons went around doing projects that benefited our local community. Freemasons tend to help out their local community and all of the stuff that you hear about the NWO or what not isn't as true as you would want it to be.


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

I just found out, that all FCC approved keyboards have microchips in them, that track all you type with them. And most keyboards are FCC approved. You better think twice before typing something anti-illuminati. (I'm on my phone right now, so I can type whatever I want). Illuminati sucks!


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

No.


----------



## Karma101 (Sep 7, 2012)

I believe that Kurt Cobain was murdered.


----------



## Stevo1078 (Jul 28, 2012)

As fun as conspiracy theories are their followers are sort of like Scientologists sometimes. You can't help but back away slowly smiling and making eye contact. That being said no I don't believe in conspiracy theories for the families involved in the tragedy surrounding events of conspiracy theories I hope they aren't true.


----------



## freakzilla5 (Dec 11, 2009)

I'm a realist, i question everything that i'm told.


----------



## ratedR3:16 (Apr 3, 2012)

no


----------



## NexSES (Jan 23, 2011)

As a member of the Illuminati, I can confirm that Lesane Crooks is indeed alive, that's all I can say though.


----------

